#maas 2012-12-03
<bigjools> roaksoax: hi
<bigjools> did you see these? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1086160
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1086162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086160 in MAAS "IPMI Power command does not work" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086162 in MAAS "IPMI based power management default to IPMI 1.5 based authentication" [Undecided,New]
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy im in class will looknat the, when i get back home
<bigjools> roaksoax: no worries
<roaksoax> bigjools: though the first one seems invalid
<bigjools> roaksoax: my thoughts too
<bigjools> I'll ask
<roaksoax> second one might be the case
#maas 2012-12-04
<mreed> hello,  I am working on a maas setup on 12.04 and having issues with adding a node.  Currently it is stuck in the commissioning state
<mreed> its not a clock issue afaik ,  we synced the hardware clocks on the maas server and the node
<mreed> currently we already have one node that is installed, and did make it to the ready state
<mreed> also it appears that cloud-init didn't run
<matsubara> mreed, so you have one node in ready and another one stuck in commissioning?
<mreed> matsurbara:  mostly correct,  we have already deployed juju on the other node, but yes it was ready at one point
<mreed> and the other node is stuck in commissioning
<matsubara> mreed, what error do you get in the node that's stuck in commissioning? can you copy/paste (or take a screenshot of) the output of the console there?
<sam_one> matsubara, I'm w/ mreed in the same pickle - we're trying to get something from the console...
<melmoth> sam_one, just in case, did you try comment 19 ? https://answers.launchpad.net/maas/+question/196791
#maas 2012-12-05
<Aram> so, I'm writing the maas provider for go-juju. I want a test maas environment to work with. there's a mass/vdenv script that seems to bootstrap such an environment.
<Aram> Can I use the packaged maas with that script or do I have to use the source? Or do you suggest something else?
<Aram> maas/vdenv/HOWTO actually
<flacoste> Aram: i'm not sure the state of vdenv tbh, smoser might able to give you more info there
<flacoste> Aram: you could also ask milner from the Landscape what they used for integration testing
<smoser> Aram, vdenv is probably *close* to working,, but probably not completely.
<Aram> so, what do you recommend I should be using?
<smoser> well, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/maas/maas-pkg-test/view/head:/maas-ephemeral-test-quantal.txt is what i was doing to test ephemeral images...
<smoser> and we could/should get some solution for "all in one" with kvm like you're wanting and vdenv provided.
<smoser> the thing missing from that 'test-quantal.txt' list is power control of instances
<smoser> vdenv hooked power control up also.
<smoser> Aram, the link above i was doing in a kvm instance (ie, nested virt) but also tested on hardware.
<Aram> thanks.
<smoser> Aram, i'm sorry i dont have a better answer. i'd really like to have something liek you're after.
<smoser> but i dont have the time to fix right now.
<smoser> what i'd like to see is vdenv with maas running either in an lxc container or "on the host" rather than in an instance.
#maas 2012-12-06
<rvba> rbasak: I'm enlisting ARM nodes all right, but when I try to deploy something with juju on them, juju is never able to connect to them.
<rbasak> rvba: do you have serial output on the ARM nodes? You should be able to get this with ipmitool or freeipmi
<rvba> rbasak: I'm using the package in the dailyppa on precise.
<rvba> rbasak: this is happening in the lab
<smoser> rvba, ping.
<smoser> i'm playing aroudn with some stuff, and i'd liek a general bucke where i could put some information on start
<smoser> is there anything like that ?
<smoser> right now i can post to the api key value pairs with the start reqeust, but only 'user_data' and 'series' are paid attention to.
<smoser> i'd like for other stuff i post to get somehow attached ot the node (probably removed on 'release')
<rvba> smoser: hey
<smoser> the end goal would be for me to be able to get at those key/value pairs inside the templates
<rvba> smoser: if you have a look at the api code for start (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414975/), we pass the 'user_data' to the start_nodes method and the 'series' is attached to the node.  I don't know what you're trying to achieve really but looks like you might want to create new data attached to a node.
<smoser> i'd like a general bucket
<smoser> rather than "user_keys" or something. that everything got shoved into
<smoser> in my installer templates, i can then read stuff from there
<smoser> the specific motivation would be to pass something like:
<smoser>  installer=fast_pass
<smoser> or
<smoser>  installer=d-i
<smoser> that specific thing might make sense to have maas know about, but there are surely lots of other things that maas can just shuffle through.
<rvba> One solution would be to create a new JSONField on the node with a meaningful name (:)) and use that to store your stuff.
<rvba> This field would contain a json object that you could exploit in the installed templates.
<rvba> (you would have to make it available to the templates of course)
<rvba> smoser: maybe a JSONField is overkill if you just want to have one string to store installer parameters that can be stored as one line of text.
<smoser> json is just text.
<smoser> binary blob is most "I dont care"
<smoser> second is text that "I dont care"
<smoser> and if i'm suggesting that maas not care, then i'd suggest it really not care.
<smoser> (ie, not insist on json)
<smoser> rvba, i dont *hvae* to make it avaliable in the templates explicitly. as I can execute arbitrary python code there.
<melmoth> is there a way in Maas to have several different preseed file used when a machine is being deployed ?
<melmoth> like, on some box creating a new partition on the drive (so we can use them to deploy a swift storage or nova-volumes charms) ?
<melmoth> (talking about maas on 12.04 btw)
<smoser> melmoth, why would you not do that via user-data ?
<smoser> what would be the value of doing it in the installer ?
<smoser> you *can* accomplish this (even in 12.04 most likely) by having the template execute whatever python code you want and call out to another service even more data).
<melmoth> i have no idea about the user-data thing.
<smoser> ?
<smoser> when you deploy a node in maas, it takes user-data ( just like on ec2/openstack )
<melmoth> i understand user-data for vm, but for bare metal, once lcoud init runs , the machine is alreadt installed, so you cannot shrink / can you ?
<smoser> and cloud-init acts on that user-data.
<smoser> well, you can shrink filesystems, yes.
<smoser> but generally having the installer not take all for / if you wanted to use less makes more sense here.
<melmoth> but only for some machine.
<Aram> hi, I need a little hint. My maas controller has two ethernet interfaces. I want to use maas-dhcp and maas-dns. how do I tell maas-dhcp only to use eth1? I don't need a full answer, just a manual page name.
<Aram> hmm... /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf does not get created by maas-dhcp. I was under the impression maas generates this files, do I need to create if by hand?
<Aram> I solved the eth1 problem, btw
<melmoth> any idea why bootstraping fail ? http://pastebin.com/gF72WSzq  summary: The requested URL /MAAS/api/1.0/tags/ was not found on this server.
<Aram> I guess I could use maas-provision generate-dhcp-config to generate it, but what omapi key to use?
<matsubara> Aram, if you configure the controller through the web UI you'll be able to choose which interface is running the dhcp server
<matsubara> Aram, or you can use the maas-cli
<Aram> matsubara: thanks. found it. I feel stupid now. I didn't think of using the GUI at all.
<Aram> dhcpd seems to work now, but it can't find the tftp server
<Aram> do I need to manually enable that as well?
<matsubara> Aram, nope, the dhcpd.conf file is in /etc/maas/ can you paste that? the next_server parameter there is where the nodes will look for the tftp server
<Aram> ah, yes, the next server is wrong. it's on a different network interface
<matsubara> so, once you install maas, if you need to run dpkg-reconfigure maas to set the proper address for the pxe interface
<Aram> hmm... dpkg-reconfigure mass doesn't do anything
<Aram> maas
<Aram> exists with status 0
<Aram> no output
<Aram> same with -p low
<Aram> ok, it was maas-region-controller, not maas, but dhcpd.conf is still wrong.
<Aram> well, when running dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller, I did get an error.
<Aram> this is the error
<Aram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415395/
<Aram> don't know if the error is fatal or not, but it does rememer what I've set.
<Aram> but dhcpd.conf has the old name
<Aram> also the dns is wrong in dhcpd.conf, not only next-server
<Aram> this is my dhcpd.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1415399/
<Aram> matsubara: any idea about that error ^ ^
<matsubara> Aram, you can change that file manually and run sudo service maas-dhcp restart
<matsubara> and check if the node will boot properly
<Aram> matsubara: I did that, am I correct in assuming my changed won't be overwritten? anyway, now it finds the TFTP server but it stops at 'Trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/default'
<Aram> s/changed/changes/
<Aram> Unable to locate configuration file
<matsubara> Aram, did you run maas-import-pxe-files?
<Aram> yes.
<Aram> but in /var/lib/maas/tftp/amd64/generic there's only precise
<Aram> and I set quantal in the web ui afterwards
<matsubara> maybe it failed to download the quantal images?
<Aram> it only tries to download precise
<Aram> ran it again
<Aram> precise node seems to boot via pxe, whohoo
<Aram> but I'd like quantas as well
<Aram> quantal
<Aram> hmm, the precise node didn't auto-enlist
<Aram> yep, nodes boot alright but with no auto enlistment
<Aram> am I doing something wrong?
<Aram> yes they do
<Aram> it just took some time
<Aram> I see two nodes
<Aram> so now only the quantal problem remains
<Aram> why does it take so long for new nodes to appear in the maas interface?
#maas 2012-12-07
<Aram> can maas nodes have multiple nics. one for admin and pxe booting, and one for the rest of the world? the internet says some people have problems in this configuration.
#maas 2012-12-09
<Aram> hi, so, the virsh option for power type doesn't really work ATM, right?
#maas 2013-12-02
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi… it's not really urgent but could you have a look at this issue when you have time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django-piston/+bug/1256957 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256957 in python-django-piston (Ubuntu) "AttributeError: 'WSGIRequest' object has no attribute 'raw_post_data' (Django 1.6 incompatibility)" [Undecided,New]
<allenap> Do we have a merge robot for 1.4?
<allenap> rvba: ^ do you know?
<rvba> I don't know. matsubara ^, can you check Jenkins?
<matsubara> allenap, rvba: I thought you guys were taking care of that since the charmification of the landers.
<rvba> I'm not sure if we moved all the landers.  Trunk has been moved, but I suspect it's the only one.
<allenap> matsubara: Yeah, trunk for maas and maas-test only. I can set up the others if Jenkins no longer does it.
<rvba> allenap: just try to approve you branch and see if there is a lander… if not, then I guess it's worth starting one on canonistack.
<allenap> rvba: Yeah, no lander then :)
<rvba> your* branch
<allenap> rvba, matsubara: Do you know where bigjools’ tarmac charm is?
<rvba> allenap: Isn't that documented in the gdoc he shared with a a while ago?
<matsubara> allenap, https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/+junk/maas-tarmac-charm
<allenap> rvba: Doesn’t seem to be.
<allenap> matsubara: Thanks.
<rvba> allenap: any reason why we don't land https://code.launchpad.net/~tycho-s/maas/add-missing-node-fields/+merge/196946 ?
<allenap> rvba: None. Maybe tych0 doesn’t know that we normally leave it up to the author to choose when to land?
<rvba> Okay.  Let's give him a chance to do so when he sees this ping.
<roaksoax> rvba: you want me to fix that in trusty?
<rvba> roaksoax: yeah, that would be nice.
<roaksoax> rvba: do we have django 1.6 in trusty?
<rvba> roaksoax: It's in -proposed right now.
<roaksoax> its been released
<roaksoax> ok ill take care of it
<rvba> roaksoax: Thanks.
<tych0> hey, yeah, i was wondering about that
<tych0> the launchpad status is listed as not approved or something
<tych0> just didn't know if allenap had anything else
<tych0> (also, last two days were a hoilday for US folks, so that probably has something to do with it too :-)
<allenap> tych0: Nope, land away :)
<tych0> oke doke
<marcoceppi> Do I need to run my vmaas nodes on the same machines as maas master?
<smoser> marcoceppi, i dont htink you ahve to
<smoser> but you have to have the virsh stuff set up to access the other system
<marcoceppi> smoser: hum, maybe I'll just have the maas master and virsh on the same machien. I honestly can't find any documention on vmaas in the maas docs
<smoser> marcoceppi, there isnt
<marcoceppi> \o/
 * marcoceppi smells a blog post
<smoser> i think that stokachu has done some of that ?
<roaksoax> smoser: does this make sense to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6511498/ -> the creation of a package maas-region-controller-min which doesn't install the DB nor rabbitmq-server?
<roaksoax> smoser: so it is used for the charm?
<smoser> roaksoax, maas package depends on maas-region-controller-min ?
<smoser> or is there a separate 'maas-region-controller' that it depends on
<roaksoax> smoser: there will be maas-region-controller-min that will install everything, but postgresql and rabbitmq. maas-region-controller will depend on maas-region-controller-min + install/configure postgresql/rabbitmq (so upgrades don't break)
<roaksoax> smoser: maas will continue to depend on maas-region-controller, which will install maas-region-controller-min
<smoser> that seems to make sense to me
<roaksoax> smoser: cool then! I'll work towards that then! Thanks!
<bigjools> marcoceppi: there are docs written just not published yet
<bigjools> I'll try and get the web site updated now
<joseantoniordlmc> Hello
<joseantoniordlmc> Does anyone know, the minimum requirements to test MAAS
<joseantoniordlmc> ??
<bigjools> requirements in what sense?
<joseantoniordlmc> to install ubuntu server for cloud, specifically hardware
<marcoceppi> bigjools: thanks, I've got two servers, one I hope to vmaas, the other I need for physical maas
<bigjools> joseantoniordlmc: there's nothing specific set out in the docs, but you need a machine capable of running postgres, Apache and rabbitmq. I've run it in as little as 1Gb but 2Gb is ideal. CPU wise, anything will do.
<joseantoniordlmc> thanks
#maas 2013-12-03
<bigjools> allenap: I need your advice.
<bigjools> my branch to run the dhcp probing in the cluster controller needs authbind to run and will blow up without it
<allenap> bigjools: Is that a problem?
<bigjools> allenap: well, I can add instructions that nobody will read :)
<allenap> bigjools: I guess we can configure authbind in packaging, but dev is the problem here?
<bigjools> allenap: yes, packaging is easy.  dev needs someone to do the authbind trick as per pserv/dns etc
 * allenap can't remember how authbind works...
<bigjools> it won';t break anything else, it'll just leave errors in the log
<bigjools> look in HACKING.txt
<bigjools> sudo touch /etc/authbind/byport/68
<bigjools> chmod +x on it
<bigjools> then authbind <command>
<allenap> bigjools: The DNS and TFTP services run kind-of-degraded in dev. Can the DHCP probe run that way too, unless someone has set up authbind? Degraded for the probe probably means not running.
<bigjools> allenap: yeah it'll just traceback in the log, no harm done
<bigjools> I like that - it reminds you to do the authbind
<bigjools> maybe I should catch the error and put a decent message in
<allenap> bigjools: We could preempt questions by asking in advance on askubuntu, and replying, assuming that’s okay with the t&cs.
<rvba> bigjools: +1 for putting a decent message, your future self will thank you :)
<bigjools> heh
<allenap> bigjools: But yes, traceback with a “read HACKING.txt now or go back to herding goats” message sounds good.
<bigjools> done :)
<rvba> allenap: up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/death-to-get-uri/+merge/197550
<allenap> rvba: Sure. I’ve got to finish bigjools’ first, then I’ll look at yours.
 * allenap is grateful that he remembered the apostrophe.
<bigjools> allenap: so am I
#maas 2013-12-04
<bigjools> roaksoax: I am landing a change to the cluster worker that will require it to have bind privs on port 68.  I use authbind in the development environment but how do you want to approach this in packaging?
<roaksoax> bigjools: im not home now(from the cell) but can we discuss this later?
<roaksoax> binding to 68 might cause problems with otjet services
<roaksoax> smoser ^^
<roaksoax> other*
<bigjools> roaksoax: it uses SO_REUSEADDR
<bigjools> no problem discussing later
<roaksoax> cool
<roaksoax> ttyl
<smoser> i'm on my way out. and i'd have to think about this.
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok, so where's the branch, why is it needed, and what impliations do you think it will cause?
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's to detect dhcp servers, it has to bind to source port 68.  end of.
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, so what will bind to it?
<bigjools> roaksoax: the cluster worker
<roaksoax> bigjools: what other servicces use port68?
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's the dhcp client source port
<roaksoax> bootpc		68/tcp				# BOOTP client
<roaksoax> bootpc		68/udp
<bigjools> so I hope nothing
<bigjools> but even if there is something it doesn't matter
<bigjools> I have tested locally with dnsmasq running and it's fine
<bigjools> so, how can you sort this out in packaging?
<roaksoax> bigjools: "This packet identifies that a client is searching for an IP address. The packet uses UDP port 68 as it's source address for the client, since it does not have an IP address that refers back to the client."
<bigjools> dude the branch has landed and it ain't gonna change
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'd need more information that that really. It seems that it is the port used by a dhcp-server to discovery clients right? so what happens if you bind that port and DHCP is useless?
<roaksoax> what happens if it create DHCP issues?
<bigjools> no, it is not used by a dhcp server
<bigjools> dhcp serves on port 67
<roaksoax> bigjools: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                           15106/dhclient
<bigjools> that's the client
<roaksoax> bigjools: so dhclient seems to bind to port 68
<bigjools> yes, they all do
<bigjools> that's why the cluster worker does it
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, but have you tested this on a client that uses dhclient to obtain IP address?
<bigjools> think about this
<roaksoax> bigjools: note that I'm not against using the part, I just want to understand the implications of doing so
<bigjools> why would your machine, which is running a dhcp server, also be running a dhclient?
<roaksoax> bigjools: because mymachine obtains a DHCP from a router
<bigjools> you can't do that you'd be running two dhcp servers
<roaksoax> bigjools: my machine does not have a static IP address and DHCP's from another DHCP server
<bigjools> so unless you configure them not to cross, it's stupid :)
<bigjools> anyway I have tested this and it works fine even if you have a dhcp client running already
<bigjools> it uses SO_REUSEADDR
<bigjools> the point of the feature is to help idiots from shooting themselves in the foot by running more than one dhcp server
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah I understand that, I just want to make sure doing so doesn't coonflict with other operations mof the OS
<roaksoax> if this is tested and doesn't then cool
<bigjools> it won't
<roaksoax> if it does, then sucks
<roaksoax> as i said
<roaksoax> I just want to understand the implications of doing so to make sure nothing will break
<roaksoax> anyway
<bigjools> it is very careful to use a transaction ID on the probe packet
<bigjools> so won't clash
<roaksoax> send me what you need for the packaging to email
<roaksoax> i'm off now
<bigjools> good night roaksoax
<roaksoax> night
<roaksoax> bigjools: is this a new daemon or what?
<bigjools> roaksoax: no
<bigjools> part of celery
<roaksoax> bigjools: so then I don't think we will need packaging changes then
<roaksoax> if it is being run by maas-region-celery
<bigjools> does it run as root?
<bigjools> if not we need changes to set up authbind
<roaksoax> bigjools: it runs as maas user/pass
<roaksoax> user/group
<roaksoax> exec /usr/sbin/maas-region-celeryd --logfile=/var/log/maas/celery-region.log --schedule=/var/lib/maas/celerybeat-region-schedule --user=maas --group=maas
<bigjools> so needs to be exec authbind --deep /usr/sbin/maas-reg.....
<bigjools> after setting up /etc/authbind/byport/68
<bigjools> or similar
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok, please send me that over email, my eyes will explode soon -> ved
<roaksoax> bed
<bigjools> ok :)
<jtv> bigjools: shall I update the daily PPA to include the DHCP-probing code?
<bigjools> jtv: no it won't work yet, needs packaging changes
<jtv> That's unfortunate because my dhcp-checking branch for maas-test requires it.
<bigjools> jtv: well go ahead anyway it'll just traceback in the celery log
<bigjools> jtv: hit rebuild on the recipe
<jtv> Shouldn't I land an update to the changelog first?
<bigjools> no, daily build will DTRT
<bigjools> recipes are fkin awesome
<jtv> But we already have a build from yesterday in there, and it uses an old revision of trunk...
<bigjools> when you hit rebuild it will pull latest trunk
<jtv> Ah!
<jtv> That is nice.
<jtv> I'm all motivated to go back to work on LP.  :)
<bigjools> lol
<ticking> Say, does somebody know if MAAS supports non pxe hardware? e.g. mac pros
<bigjools> ticking: sort of
<bigjools> provided it can tftp to the right place it'll get boot resources
<ticking> but the avahi boot image is unsuported right?
<bigjools> yeah that's getting junked entirely in 14.04
<ticking> so there is no standard way of using tftp anymore?
<bigjools> define standard
<ticking> boot cd/stick, configure, connect, be happy ^^
<bigjools> normally the machine requests pxeconfig first, but other hardware like arm that doesn't pxe will request a specific tftp path
<ticking> ah I see, so the hardware does the tftp
<bigjools> tftp is nothing to do with avahi
<bigjools> avahi was just a way for the installer cd to discover the maas server
<bigjools> but in the real world nobody is going to go around sticking CDs in hundreds of racks
<ticking> ah I see, the wiki is worded as if there was a way to load the boot image with the help of some provided base system
<bigjools> the general idea is that machines will be discovered from the maas server using ipmi
<bigjools> it'll then attempt to power them up using ipmi and they'll hunt for a dhcp server which directs a pxe boot
<ticking> yeah, I have a ton of decent mac pros lying around, being able to configure them quickly and painlessly would be nice
<ticking> but they only support wake on lan, no pxe no tftp boot
<bigjools> WoL is nasty
<bigjools> you have no way of powering off
<ticking> for now I'm only concerned with at least booting them ^^
<bigjools> I can't remember offhand how to direct machines to tftp from the right place when not using pxe
<ticking> Interestingly it seems that mac pros do indeed support tftp ^^
<ticking> so thanks for the pointer
<bigjools> are they power?
<bigjools> because maas doesn't know about power :)
<jtv> PowerPC, that is.
<ticking> hrhr no
<ticking> intel
<ticking> x64
<ticking_> lol, liiks like I
<ticking_> looks like I killed my switch with the netboot ^^
<tom___> hi, what is the minimum # of nodes required to deploy a MAAS server?
<jtv> Absolute minimum?  One node, plus one server.
<tom___> can the node be a VM? (Virtual Box VM)
<jtv> I think it can, but MAAS won't create it for you.
<tom___> I want to learn how to setup Openstack with Ubuntu, and don't have many machines.
<tom___> I can create the VB VM, and add it to MAAS?
<tom___> ok, I get it
<jtv> I don't know if virtualbox can simulate a BMC though.
<tom___> what is a BMC?
<jtv> Baseboard management controller.  It's what lets MAAS reboot a node remotely.
<tom___> No, VB probably not support that
<tom___> I have some old PC, is BMC a requirement for the hardware?
<jtv> Effectively, yes.
<jtv> You might get by with manual handling of the power switch, but that's not going to be as convenient.
<jtv> I know there are virtual machine managers out there that do support it though.
<tom___> does MAAS power cycle the nodes often? Or only when it do the initial OS install?
<tom___> which VM manager?
<jtv> Might have been KVM...
<jtv> MAAS reboots a machine as part of commissioning, once to install it, and then once again at the end of installation IIRC.
<tom___> so I can probably try to manually reboot the box.
<jtv> I think so.  Once the machine is deployed, it's basically yours to boot at will.
<tom___> after installation, there's no need to physically reboot the node
<jtv> Right.
<tom___> thanks
<jtv> I'd be curious to know how it works out!
<tom___> will let you know
<jtv> Thanks.
<tom___> @jtv, http://marcoceppi.com/2012/05/juju-maas-virtualbox/
<tom___> someone managed to get maas to work with VirtualBox.
<jtv> \o/
<jtv> Thanks for that pointer.
<gmb> rvba: I'm seeing this this morning when I run m-t on my Saucy machine. Any idea WTF is going on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6518779/
<jtv> gmb: any chance that you're running an older uvtool?  I can still create VMs with uvtool directly.
<gmb> jtv: No, this is after an apt-get update.
<jtv> gmb: I was just wondering if maybe you weren't using the right PPA.
<jtv> gmb: for comparison, I'm running uvtool 0~bzr66~ubuntu13.10.1
<gmb> jtv: Good thinking. I'll check.
<rbasak> gmb: I see: "qemu: at most 2047 MB RAM can be simulated" in that pastebin. How much system RAM do you have on that machine?
<gmb> rbasak: 4GB. And it was working last week.
<rbasak> gmb: which release are you on?
<rbasak> gmb: (of Ubuntu)
<gmb> Saucy
<rbasak> Ah. I see that you already said, sorry.
<rbasak> gmb: I'm not sure what's going on there, but it seems to be an issue with qemu/kvm or your system, not libvirt or uvtool, if that helps.
<gmb> rbasak: It helps me narrow it down, certainly. I'll try poking at a few things. Thanks.
<rbasak> gmb: perhaps try lowering the --memory option and see if that helps?
<gmb> That was going to be the first thing I poked :)
<gmb> rbasak: Yeah, that works. --memory 2047 is _fine_
<gmb> (I hadn't noticed that option until just now)
<rbasak> gmb: there's no i386 vs. amd64 thing going on here, is there?
<rbasak> 2048 is a magic boundary point for some things I think.
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> The line says arch=i386
<rbasak> Hmm
<rbasak> uvtool doesn't actually care about that. It never specifies the required arch to libvirt, so that's just the image arch, rather than the guest machine arch.
<rbasak> I wonder if that's a bug.
<rbasak> gmb: are you on an i386 or amd64 kernel?
<gmb> rbasak: uname says i686
<rbasak> gmb, rvba: I think http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas-test/trunk/revision/81 introduced this, but only on i386 machines, like gmb's.
<rbasak> You're asking for --memory 2048, but gmb is getting an i386 guest, which doesn't support that.
<gmb> rbasak: Yeah, I just came to the same conclusion. I'll revise that value down by one.
<rbasak> Currently uvtool has no provision for setting guest architecture, except through --template. I wonder if that needs to be addressed.
<rbasak> gmb, rvba: it might be worth considering and documenting a minimum memory requirement for maas-test.
<gmb> Right.
<rbasak> Other related thoughts: perhaps it's because the guest doesn't support pae by default, which is uvtool bug 1256658.
<ubot5> bug 1256658 in uvtool "Default guest instance misses some commonly expected features on Intel architectures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256658
<rbasak> (rather than an inherent i386 limitation)
<rbasak> gmb: I'd be interested to know if it works if you use a template that is patched according to comment 1 in that bug.
<rbasak> (for memory >= 2048)
<gmb> rbasak: I'll check in a second. bear with me.
<rbasak> Thanks!
<gmb> rbasak: Nope, still get the memory error with that snippet in place.
<rbasak> gmb: just to check, did you patch its use in maas-test, rather than the (unused) system one?
<gmb> rbasak: Yes, I patched the template we use in maastest/kvmfixture.py:383 (KVM_TEMPLATE).
<matsubara> gmb, allenap: are you guys using the MAAS lab? I see a running instance there
<allenap> matsubara: Not me.
<gmb> matsubara: Not me.
<rbasak> gmb: OK, thanks. I'm not sure what's going on there. For now, I think --memory=2047 is probably sensible then.
<gmb> rbasak: Cool, thanks for helping me out.
<rbasak> np. Good to know what sorts of issues people will hit.
<rbasak> I'd never considered the host/guest arch selection before.
<ticking> say, what does adding a node via the ubuntu install disk really do? there seems no informatiuon whatsoever on this online
<ticking> does it require ubuntu 12? lan boot enabled? wake on lan enabled?
<ticking> also what happened to maas-import-isos?
<gmb> ticking: IIRC it allows you to boot up a node using the Ubuntu CD and then have MAAS provision that node; I'm not clear on the details of how that works, but the plan is to drop it for 14.04.
<gmb> ticking: I believe -import-isos went away and we now have maas-import-ephemerals / -import-pxe-files. Don't quote me on that, though; -import-isos was before my time.
<ticking> gmb, ah thanks, it seems broken already with 13
<gmb> ticking: 13.what?
<rbasak> maas-import-pxe-files calls maas-import-ephemerals by default, unless that changed recently.
<rbasak> You can trigger a simple run from the web UI as well I think.
<ticking> 13.10
<ticking> rbasak, cool thanks :)
<rbasak> ticking: how is it broken?
<ticking> rbasak, node shuts down, but does not register with maas
<rbasak> Hmm. Not sure about that. Grabbing console output might help you debug the cause for that.
<ticking> rbasak, yeah I would if it didn't autoshutdown
<rbasak> You can modify the cloud-init userdata for the enlistment case to change that. I can't remember the details though. Somewhere in /etc/maas/templates probably.
<ticking> rbasak, I'll try that thanks
<ticking> I give up ^^ using pxe just makes sense
<roaksoax> rbasak: ping
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> rvba: ping
<gmb> roaksoax: He's unavailable today.
<roaksoax> gmb: thanks!
 * gmb notes that he has the Good Ship MAAS pretty much to himself this afternoon.
<gmb> Now there's a disturbing idea.
<mgz> it's okay, you can't sink it in an afternoon
<gmb> mgz: No, but I can start rewriting it in Go.
<mgz> :D
<ticking> gmb, you have my sword, and my go!
<gmb> :)
#maas 2013-12-05
<roaksoax> bigjools: o/
<bigjools> roaksoax: hey
<roaksoax> bigjools: 1. didn't look at the packaging changes just yet, ewill take care of it tomorrow/maybe tonight
<roaksoax> bigjools: and shared a document about HA design, did you get a notification?
<bigjools> I didn't
<ray> bigjools, hello, do we currently have a list of MAAS Functionalities?
<rawang> hello, anyone knows about if we have a list of MAAS Functionalities?
<bigjools> rawang: maas.ubuntu.com is best for now
<rawang> bigjools, i'm checking it, however, it's mostly like deployment guide for maas, but less information for maas introduction, also some of the content is not complete, for example http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/development/philosophy.html
<bigjools> rawang: that's all we have
<rawang> bigjools, got it, thanks a lot.  let me see what else I could dig out :)
<Jentrep> Anyone here run a MAAS company?
<Jentrep> Looking for a simple service that would let me put ubuntu and my applications on a dedicated 8+ GB
<Jentrep> won't need very much customer support :P
<rvba> allenap: care to review two tiny branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/cleanup-control-c/+merge/197832 and https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/ip-forwarding/+merge/197826
<allenap> roaksoax: I’d like to get the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1255479 SRUed into saucy. I’ve added an Ubuntu bugtask; can you nominate it for saucy? (I can’t). Is that the right way to get the ball rolling anyway?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1255479 in maas (Ubuntu) "MaaS Internal Server Error 500 while parsing tags with namespaces in definition upon commissioning" [Undecided,New]
<roaksoax> allenap: is this fixed in trusty?
<roaksoax> or does it require a release in trusty
<roaksoax> i thought this byug was already fixed though
<allenap> roaksoax: It’s fixed in trunk and lp:maas/1.4.
<allenap> So, should be fine in trusty I guess?
<roaksoax> allenap: i haven't released trusty yet since I'm doing some packaging work
<roaksoax> but will mdo soonish
<roaksoax> and then backport
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sru
<allenap> roaksoax: Cool. Thanks for taking care of this.
<roaksoax> np :)
#maas 2013-12-06
<_bjorne> is someone live here?
<_bjorne> i have some problem with maas clients.. only one client run dist-upgrade and install lxc and mongodb, the other one is not do that... can somone give some information? i have try in 12.04 and 13.10 and get same problem...
<jtv> bigjools, rvba: having a look at how to remove the POWER_TYPE enum.  It does seem desirable, but we do encode a lot of knowledge about power parameters for each type.
<jtv> Maybe we could step outside that whole system for unknown power types.
<rvba> Let me have a look at the enum to refresh my memory.
<rvba> jtv: I'm not entirely sure why you think we can get rid of that particular enum.
<rvba> The DISTRO_SERIES enum we can probably get rid of.
<jtv> Julian mentioned it as a potential work item.
<rvba> Hum, then it's not very clear to me how we can do that.
<jtv> Not to me either.  That's why I'm looking.  :)
<jtv> rvba, could I beg you for a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/check-for-dhcp-server/+merge/198001 ?
<rvba> Sure, I'll have a look right now.
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> jtv: btw, I've got a postgresql-related question for you.
<rvba> jtv: it's about the backup/restore script allenap and I have worked on recently.
<rvba> jtv: the backup/restore procedure for the pg db errors and I'd like your opinion about that.
<rvba> jtv: can you ssh ubuntu@10.55.60.195 and join the byobu session there?
<jtv> rvba: coming!
<jtv> rvba: I'm in.
<rvba> jtv: so I'm running backup and then restore and the pg restoration fails.
<jtv> I wonder why plpgsql is even mentioned.
<melmoth> hi there.  I have been asked if there is a way to forward maas logs in a remote syslog server. Anyone knows if this can be done ?
<jtv> Don't think you can.  :/
<jtv> Unless you can make your local syslog do it.
<melmoth> if i understand correclty, the people who asked me already have a centralised syslog server, so the maas boxes send any stuff there.
<melmoth> that is, any stuff that should have ended in /var/log/syslog , but apparently not stuff that end up in /var/log/maas/*
<jtv> Ah, right — we don't send it to syslog yet.
<jtv> ...rsync?
<melmoth> i m not sure they would like that.
<melmoth> anyway, my main question was if there was a known way. wich is not the case, knowing that was helpfull anyway, thanks :)
<jtv> Sorry!
<rvba> jtv: I don't see why we can't run the restore script as the postgres user.
<jtv> Because there's no peer authentication for that login in the hba config.
<jtv> We'd need some configuration to say "it's OK for <system user> to log into <database> as <DB user>."
<jtv> (When using peer authentication, that is, but that's probably what we want here.)
<rvba> I see.  The backup/restore script must be run as root (there is even a check in the code for this) so we can switch to the postgres user.
<jtv> But I don't think it'd be desirable to twiddle that config here.
<jtv> I'm not sure root is allowed to do that by default.
<rvba> But the changes you've made seem to work already… ?
<rvba> Well, you've reverted them now.
<jtv> That was the switch from "directory" format.
<jtv> I still don't know why that made the difference.  :(
<jtv> Yes, easy to reproduce.
<jtv> Also of course, the default format is pretty slow.
<jtv> No postgres "ident" entry for root→postgres by default.
<jtv> The way to get around that is to sudo to the postgres system user.
<jtv> rvba: it's coming to the point where I think the database should simply be dropped before restoring.
<jtv> The dump can re-create the database, and then the maas user will be its owner.
<jtv> At that point the permissions errors will go away.
<jtv> rvba: changes to use the default format are now in place (but cleaner than before).  It'll be slow and bloated, but also simple.
<rvba> jtv: just checking, the dhcp stuff doesn't introduce any new dependency right?
<jtv> Not any more.
<rvba> jtv: cool, thanks for your help.  I'll incorporate your changes into the branch.
<rvba> All right.
<jtv> It was going to import the code from maas, but that's what I took out today.
<Martin_____> If I only need to be able to deploy Ubnutu to bare metal. Is MAAS a good solution for me or should I take a look at Razor/Cobbler or Foreman? I will hand over the clients to puppet as soon as they are installed.
<Martin_____> I like that MAAS can handle power on and off.
<jtv> (If you have the hardware for it, of course :)
<jtv> Deploying Ubuntu to bare metal is exactly what MAAS does, so that sounds like a good match.
<jtv> You _can_ integrate with Juju to deploy actual software, but you don't have to.
<Martin_____> jtv: I don't at the moment want to use juju as we have our stuff in puppet.
<jtv> rvba: you'll want to try that restore in a situation where the database does not exist yet as well, or at least one where it's empty.
<rvba> jtv: well, the db is kind of empty in the testing machine.
<rvba> s/in/on/
<jtv> Martin_____: that's fine.  You ask maas to allocate you a machine (optionally with constraints), and you get an installed and running machine that you can ssh into with your registered key.
<rvba> jtv: I'm getting rid of the VM now.
<jtv> rvba: "kind of" — not "completely."  :)  The dump will also re-create tables, set permissions, and so on.
 * jtv gets out of the VM
<Martin_____> jvt: Whats with the linux bridge interfaces that are installed on the nodes. Is it for the LXC containers?
<rvba> jtv: once your branch is merged, I'll give it a go in the lab.  Just for safety.
<jtv> Good man.
<jtv> And thanks for the review.
<gmb> rvba: Before your EoD will you let Jeff know that maas-test is done and prod him re: testing? It'd be lovely if we could announce this internally at least next week.
<rvba> gmb: already done :)
<gmb> Sweet!
<rvba> jtv: I found a problem with the dhcp stuff
<jtv> That was quick.
<rvba> jtv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529295/
<rvba> the authbind problem.
<rvba> Maybe we should simply force the user to run maas-test with sudo…
<rvba> Since it's used everywhere.
<jtv> That's how I've been running it...  Completely forgot that it wasn't standard.
<jtv> But yes, we do sudo all over the place anyway...
<jtv> When not ourselves, then inside uvtool.
<rvba> Yes.
<jtv> I can have a must-be-run-as-root patch up in no time.
<jtv> Since main() is still fresh in my memory, and I've added a first test for it.
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6529316/
<jtv> Hey, don't I recognize that from the maas-backup code?  :)
<rvba> heh
<jtv> Why the args.test?
<rvba> Oh, that's just a shortcut in maas-backup to simulate a run.
<jtv> rvba: power loss.  Amazing how little drama that is nowadays.  Anyway... ISTM patching geteuid() in tests makes more sense than a test argument, no?
<rvba> jtv: definitely.  But in maas-{backup,restore} we have no tests (yet), hence the shortcut.
<jtv> Ah OK
<jtv> So I _did_ know that exact code.  :)'
<rvba> :)
<jtv> And before 2014 starts, I think I'll just update the copyright on main.py from 2012 to 2013.  :)
<jtv> Sorry, test_main.py.
<_bjorne> Do someone know how im restart cloud-init script so i can debug it? i have some problem with some nodes, only one node run dist-upgrade and installs lxxc and mongodb for me.
<_bjorne> the node dont pick up user-data and cloud-config for me.
<gmb> rvba, allenap: I have a branch for reporting, finally! It's not completely tested, but the bit that isn't tested is one small chunk, and I'm going to write tests for that this afternoon. But the functionality is done: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas-test/add-reporting/+merge/198067
<gmb> Sorry it's a bit lengthy.
<allenap> gmb: \o/ I have to travel now, but I’ll take a look later unless rvba beats me to it (hint).
 * gmb -> also travelling; bbiab
<roaksoax> allenap: around?
<roaksoax> i guess he is not
<_bjorne> how is cloud-init funtion in clients? can i debug it on some way manual?
<allenap> roaksoax: Hi there, what’s up?
<roaksoax> allenap: just wante dto ask how does the mprovisioning server detect the architecture being pxe booted, but i found this : https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/maas/arch-detect/+merge/127458
<roaksoax> so that pretty much answered my question
<allenap> Cool :)
#maas 2013-12-07
<_bjorne> is that some one here? that can explane if im need to make user-data file and cloud-config.txt on maas server?
<_bjorne> someone live?
<_bjorne> no one here?
<_bjorne> why always like this ---> "GET /MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/user-data HTTP/1.1" 404 200 "-" "Python-urllib/2.7"
#maas 2014-12-01
<roadmr> zyga: hey, could you please remind me how to get the effective run order for a given whitelist? I'd like to see the actual order plainbox will use after reordering and dependencies and stuff
<designated> does MAAS account for multiple bonded NICs before handing a machine off for juju charm deployment?
<roaksoax> designated: not yet
<roaksoax> designated: it is in the roadmap
<designated> roaksoax: is it possible to deploy a node using MAAS and manually configure the logical network interface consisting of multiple bonded, physical, NICs and referencing that logical interface in the juju charms?
<designated> it seems to me, not supporting bonded NICs would severely limit the use of MAAS/juju for a production ready openstack deployment.  is there an ETA for bonded NIC support?
<roaksoax> designated: it is
<roaksoax> designated: 6 months
<roaksoax> designated: you can do late commands
<designated> roaksoax: so i can just have a interfaces file that is configured the way I want my NICs bonded and use a late command to download that file before passing to juju?
<roaksoax> designated: pretty much
<roaksoax> designated: or you can do that on the charm
<designated> roaksoax: thank you
#maas 2014-12-02
<designated> Does anyone more comprehensive documentation for curtin?  Specifically with regards to being more granular in creating partitions and configuring raid, raid0, simple and simple_boot will not fit my needs.  Can this be done using in-target commands?  Is there somewhere I can find proper formatting of the OUTPUT_FSTAB file that gets created?
<jtv> I wonder why CI hits a timeout error during sleep().
<jtv> rvba, do you have any idea about ^ ?
<rvba> jtv: the latest failure on Utopic (#70) is failing because a deployed node never comes online.
<rvba> jtv: not sure what the reason is but I've got a manual run in progress right now (I wanted to test ~rvb/maas/retry-bug-1398082 before I realized the CI was red on trunk).
<jtv> Yes, I was just trying to provide some clearer output there and found I was puzzled by what the story actually was.
<jtv> rvba: your manual build failed as well.
<ahasenack> g
<jtv> rvba: I'm running my own manual test for a branch that makes these failures slightly easier to debug.
<jtv> Okay, I see now why the sleep() times out: it's the timeout decorator.  But it uses signals to capture this event...  I wonder if we're not accidentally catching a timeout that's meant to end the sleep()?
<jtv> allenap would know.
<rvba> jtv: are you talking about the CI code or the MAAS code?
<jtv> rvba: CI code, sorry.
<rvba> jtv: it seems to me the timeout comes from Jenkins and not the CI code.
<rvba> jtv: but let's wait for the current run to finish and we will investigate the failure if it fails.
<jtv> Sure.  It's just that I just proposed a branch to improve the error output a bit.
<jtv> Because the output was one of those things that I think kept us from debugging failures.
<jtv> gmb, rvba: manual utopic run #22 is mine — I guess #23 is gmb's?
<rvba> jtv: #23 is mine
<jtv> OK.  Mine just went to a different "pending" state... not familiar.
<rvba> jtv: I think the failure I got in #21 is spurious
<jtv> It was the same one that we'd seen before though.
<jtv> Timeout during sleep().  And no repeated calls to justify it.
<jtv> *Could* be Jenkins I guess, but our code catches the signal and it's probably not really supposed to.
<rvba> jtv: the failure in #21 is clear: TestMAASIntegration.test_check_nodes_ready failed because one of the nodes didn't make it to 'Ready'.
<jtv> rvba: even so, the code would normally have retried the listing.
<jtv> It looks to me as if it only tried once.
<jtv> Or do "details" from later runs overwrite earlier ones?
<rvba> jtv: the retried happened but the node was stuck
<jtv> So then I guess the details are only shown for the last attempt to list nodes.
<rvba> jtv: yes
<gmb> jtv, rvba: That failure in TestMAASIntegration.test_check_nodes_ready is similar to the one that  Gavin was banging his head against during Austin week; turned out to be because of Piston's anonymous handlers, and really ought be fixed… We'll see depending on what the current build does.
<jtv> OK
<gmb> jtv, rvba: Utopic adt job is now green again.
<jtv> \0/
 * gmb -> dentist. Back later.
<jtv> Jenkins would be so much nicer if it could show who requested a build...  I'm sure there's an option somewhere.
<designated> Does anyone have more comprehensive documentation for curtin?  Specifically with regards to being more granular in creating partitions and configuring raid.  Raid0, simple and simple_boot will not fit my needs.  Can this be done using in-target commands?  Is there somewhere I can find proper formatting of the OUTPUT_FSTAB file that gets created?
<designated> or do I have to go back to using preseeds?
<roadmr> designated: I usually resort to reading curtin's source code :/ heheh
<designated> roadmr: I'm not much of a programmer but I guess if that's the only way...time to learn python.
<roadmr> designated: heheh ... sorry I couldn't offer a better solution
<designated> roadmr: no worries.  thanks for the response.
<designated> I'm trying to enlist a node in MAAS 1.7 that worked fine under MAAS 1.5, I can see "maas-enlisting-node login:" on the console but it's just been sitting there for 40+ minutes.  Here is the output I see from /var/log/maas/maas.log http://pastebin.com/AzJjAwDb . Anyone have any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<roadmr> designated: whoa, enlisting should take only a few minutes... if the node shows up on maas, I guess you've already tried deleting it and reenlisting it?
<designated> roadmr: this node never shows up in MAAS, it PXE boots and then sits at the login prompt.  unfortunately I don't see any other logs regarding what could be wrong.  Am I going to have to add backdoor credentials to try and get into the device to check the local log?
<roadmr> designated: odd, and you have other nodes that do work?
<designated> roadmr: I successfully enlisted and commisioned another node earlier but I just tried another one and it's exhibiting the same behavior.
<designated> I'm going to try and restart all maas services
<roadmr> designated: cool, keep us updated
<designated> roadmr: I can easily restart maas with "service apache2 restart" but how do I restart the associated services?  I'm not finding anything in the documentation.
<roadmr> designated: look in /etc/init, there's a bunch of maas-* services, those are the names you'd have to restart
<designated> roadmr: I restarted everything successfully.  The second node I booted up enlisted just fine, the original problem node is still not enlisting.  I just restarted the problem node to try one more time.
<roadmr> designated: ok... maybe maas has some record of the node's mac address somewhere, so that's why it complains. I don't know much about maas internals or where it would store this data though :/ a database perhaps?
#maas 2014-12-04
<slaan> hello !
<slaan> sorry for my language, i'm french
<slaan> but
<slaan> i would know if someone test MAAS with 2 network interface
<slaan> i have some problems...
<slaan> I don't understand the juju bootstrap :/
<roadmr> slaan: what problem are you having with 2 network interfaces?
<roadmr> slaan: is juju bootstrap giving you trouble? or do you just need information about what the bootstrap node is used for?
<slaan> Hi roadmr
<slaan> i have a problem with the juju's bootstrap
<slaan> my maas server got 2 network, and it's seem that juju don't see the node when i try to bootstrap
<slaan> it's strange because i can go with ssh within the node
<slaan> it's look like this bug
<slaan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1314682
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1314682 in juju-core "Bootstrap fails because of virt-manager config" [Medium,Triaged]
<slaan> but i use hardware node, no VM
<roadmr> slaan: so when you do juju bootstrap, that's when you see the failure, correct?
<slaan> yes
<roadmr> slaan: juju bootstrap will ask maas to start a node, then wait and try to connect to it via SSH
<roadmr> slaan: a question, is juju on the same machine as your maas server?
<slaan> yes, in the same machine i have 2 network card, maas install, and juju-core
<slaan> i got a second 'bug', maybe it's linked, i can't go to the maas web gui if i don't create a directory 'maas' in home
<roadmr> slaan: wow that's very strange...
<slaan> yeah, i got apache error
<slaan> i can't find anything on web forum. That's why i came here :)
<rvba> slaan: it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1399016
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399016 in maas (Ubuntu Vivid) "MAAS failed to respond once libapache2-mod-wsgi upgrade on trusty" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rvba> We're in the process of fixing it.
<rvba> In the meantime you can (indeed) create /home/maas manually or downgrade libapache2-mod-wsgi.
<slaan> okay
<slaan> thx :)
<slaan> i have to change anything if i change the network/interface ?
<slaan> i don't understand why juju can't bootstrap, it's seem like juju can't see the node
<slaan> or, in another word, it is possible to make in the same machine an iptable to create and forwarding a sub-network, and the maas serveur ?
<slaan> with 2 network card
<slaan> sorry, i'm french, i don't know if i am understandable :)
<roadmr> slaan: don't worry, your english is fine. Could you show what happens when you try to juju bootstrap? perhaps copy the text and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com?
<slaan> mm, when i launch 'juju bootstrap --show-log --debug'
<slaan> i got this :
<slaan> DEBUG juju.utils.ssh ssh_openssh.go:122 running: ssh -o "StrictHostKeyChecking no" -o "PasswordAuthentication no" -i /root/.juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa -i /root/.ssh/id_dsa ubuntu@192.168.10.4 /bin/bash
<slaan> repeat many time
<slaan> after 10min, i got an error with nounce.txt or something, i try to reproduce now
<roadmr> slaan: thanks
<slaan> but when i try
<slaan> ssh -o "StrictHostKeyChecking no" -o "PasswordAuthentication no" -i /root/.juju/ssh/juju_id_rsa -i /root/.ssh/id_rsa -i /root/.ssh/id_dsa ubuntu@192.168.10.4
<slaan> it's work
<slaan> so, i can connect on ssh with the node on 192.168.10.4
<slaan> i can't understand why juju can't
<roadmr> slaan: oh that's very strange...
<slaan> :)
<roadmr> slaan: juju is doing the same thing...
<slaan> maybe in the DNS resolve ?
<slaan> no, juju use the ip...
<slaan> it's like this bug
<slaan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1314682
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1314682 in juju-core "Bootstrap fails because of virt-manager config" [Medium,Triaged]
<slaan> maybe a conflict with the etc/resolv.conf ? i have the DNS of the first network within (192.168.1.1)
<slaan> maybe juju search the node in the first network, and can't find it
<roadmr> slaan: oh but you said juju tries to ssh ubuntu@192.168.10.4 so it seems like it already resolved the name?
<slaan> yes, you'r right
<slaan> i'm lost. I try to reinstall all from scratch :)
<roadmr> slaan: it's all very strange :/ if you reinstall and still have problems, let us know
<slaan> i don't understand one thing, in this tutorial : https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/juju-quick-start.html
<slaan> they say that we don't have to write any ssh auth in the environement.yaml
<slaan> but in this one : http://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/UCD-latest.pdf?utm_source=Ubuntu%20Cloud%20documentation%20%E2%80%93%2014.04%20LTS&utm_medium=download+link&utm_content=
<slaan> oups, in the pdf within the ubuntu server page
<slaan> they talk about a ssh-keygen and id-rsa.pub to put within environement.yaml
<slaan> and in another tutoriel on the web, they talk about the id-rsa.pub who are created with a "juju init"
<slaan> i don't know witch tutorial follow
<roadmr> slaan: it's not strictly needed I think, because juju (I think) will create its own ssh key to manage the nodes with
<roadmr> slaan: but if *you* want to be able to ssh into the nodes, you need to specify the ssh key, which should be your .ssh/id-rsa.pub data, then juju will copy that key in all nodes so you can log into them (juju ssh or simply ssh node-ip-address)
<roadmr> slaan: you can still add keys later using juju authorised-keys add
<slaan> it seem to be my problem, when i try an ssh connect within the terminal, it's work, but when juju try, it break. We can manage the node only with an ssh key, no ?
<slaan> so the user in terminal got the key, but juju not ?
<roadmr> slaan: hm, that's interesting, if juju created the node it should be able to ssh into it
<slaan> but the node is created by maas, when i boot the machine, the node load the system with pxe
<slaan> the node shutdown, i reboot it for commisionning
<slaan> the node shutdown again
<slaan> and it is 'ready' on the web-gui
<roadmr> slaan: oh, and when you do "juju bootstrap" the node shows as "deploying", right?
<slaan> 'allocated to root'
<slaan> never seen ''deploying" :/
<slaan> i'm still trying now, and i got the same error
<roadmr> slaan: as far as I know, juju bootstrap should put the node in "deploying" state, and then "deployed". I may be wrong
<slaan> within the maas-web-gui ?
<roadmr> yes... I have my maas server here, let me try
<slaan> when juju don't try to bootstrap, the node in mass-web-gui is 'ready'. When i lauch 'juju bootstrap', the node is on 'allocated to root'
<slaan> and when i interrupt the bootstrap with a "crtl+c", the node come back to "ready"
<slaan> here is the complete bootstrap --debug :
<slaan> slaan@maas:~$ juju bootstrap --show-log --debug
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:30 INFO juju.cmd supercommand.go:302 running juju-1.18.4-trusty-amd64 [gc]
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:30 DEBUG juju.environs.configstore disk.go:64 Making /home/slaan/.juju/environments
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:30 DEBUG juju.provider.maas environprovider.go:30 opening environment "maas".
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 INFO juju.environs.bootstrap bootstrap.go:46 bootstrapping environment "maas"
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 DEBUG juju.environs.bootstrap synctools.go:166 looking for bootstrap tools: series="trusty", arch=<nil>, version=<nil>
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 INFO juju.environs.tools tools.go:187 filtering tools by released version
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 INFO juju.environs.tools tools.go:87 reading tools with major.minor version 1.18
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 INFO juju.environs.tools tools.go:98 filtering tools by series: trusty
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 DEBUG juju.environs.tools tools.go:46 no architecture specified when finding tools, looking for any
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 DEBUG juju.environs.simplestreams simplestreams.go:388 fetchData failed for "tools/streams/v1/index.sjson": file '34bd3080-9674-4765-8eab-1cb9167eb804-tools/streams/v1/index.sjson' not found not found
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 DEBUG juju.environs.simplestreams simplestreams.go:362 cannot load index "streams/v1/index.sjson": invalid URL "tools/streams/v1/index.sjson" not found
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 DEBUG juju.environs.simplestreams simplestreams.go:388 fetchData failed for "tools/streams/v1/index.json": file '34bd3080-9674-4765-8eab-1cb9167eb804-tools/streams/v1/index.json' not found not found
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 DEBUG juju.environs.simplestreams simplestreams.go:362 cannot load index "streams/v1/index.json": invalid URL "tools/streams/v1/index.json" not found
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:31 INFO juju.utils http.go:55 hostname SSL verification enabled
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:32 INFO juju.utils http.go:55 hostname SSL verification enabled
<slaan> 2014-12-04 18:42:32 DEBUG juju.environs.simplestreams simplestreams.go:575 using default candidate for content id "com.ubuntu
<slaan> oups
<slaan> http://pastebin.com/DkMbWLbc
<slaan> bad paste, sorry :)
<roadmr> slaan: if, on the server where you ran "juju bootstrap" you do "ping q64t8.maas", what do you see?
<roadmr> can it find and ping it?
<roadmr> slaan: also, we're using different maas versions, so the things I see will be a bit different :/
<slaan> mmm, i try to recreate the node now
<slaan> but i think that the host is good
<slaan> i can ping it with the ip
<slaan> witch mass versions did u use ?
<slaan> i have the version of the cloud, the 1.5 i think ?
<roadmr> slaan: I have 1.7 which was released a few days ago
<slaan> Oh ?
<slaan> Mmm, i have to test this :)
<slaan> but it's strange, i install maas with the iso on the ubuntu server 14.04.1
<slaan> it's not the last ? i just download it this morning
<roadmr> slaan: 1.7 is probably not yet in the archive for 14.04, you'd have to add a PPA to get it
<slaan> mmm, interesting. I have to check that :)
<slaan> so, i'll reinstall all from scratch with 1.7 and i tell you :)
<slaan> i'll be back ! :)
<slaan> many thank for your time
<roadmr> slaan: ok, let me know. good luck!
<slaan> and your help :)
<designate> I'm having the same problem as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1297008 .  I'm running 1.7.0+bzr3299-0ubuntu1~trusty and have 0.0.0.0/0 in /etc/squid-deb-proxy/allowed-networks-src.acl.d/99-maas, but my nodes are failing to commission.  /var/log/maas/proxy/access.log shows a bunch of TCP hit aborted messages: TCP_HIT_ABORTED/000 0 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu/dists/tru
<designate> sty-updates/Release.gpg - HIER_DIRECT/2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 -
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1297008 in MAAS "MAAS does not configure squid-deb-proxy for node local networks" [High,Triaged]
<designate> Anyone know where I can start troubleshooting this issue?
<designate> Is anyone aware of an issue with 1.7.0+bzr3299-0ubuntu1~trusty that would not allow a node being commissioned, to connect to the archive?
<slaan> yeah, MAAS 10.7 is awsome
<slaan> good job ! many thanks :)
#maas 2014-12-05
<designate> in the maas 1.7 changelog it says maas no longer uses squid-deb-proxy but for some reason it's still getting installed...
<designate> does anyone even monitor this channel?
<roaksoax> designate: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should remove it
<roaksoax> designate: if you did sudo apt-get update it might not have
<designate> roaksoax: thank you, I will try that.
<roaksoax> designate: np!
<thebozz> Guys, I need some help. We're trying to comission a Dell R710 server into our newly installed MAAS cluster. However, it fails after turning on and off a couple of times, the GUI only says "Failed to power on node — Timeout after 7 tries ". What could be wrong, where should we look to start fixing this issue?
<thebozz> The rest of our cluster are only R720 servers. My boss suspects there could be an issue because the R720s have iDRAC 7, while the 710 has iDRAC 6.
<thebozz> Anyone in here?
<jhobbs> thebozz: what version of MAAS are you using?
<jhobbs> sounds like 1.7
<jhobbs> there is a button on the node page where you can check the power state of the noe
<jhobbs> *node
<jhobbs> thebozz: can you try that button and see if it works for the 710
<thebozz> It ran successfully, and detected the node as off.
<jhobbs> so MAAS can reach the node and has good credentials for it
<jhobbs> when you say  it fails after turning on
<jhobbs>                  and off a couple of times,
<jhobbs> how are you turning it on and off there?
<thebozz> Clicking on "comission node".
<thebozz> Let me get the relevant logs, maybe there's some useful info in there.
<jhobbs> is there anything else talking to the BMCs? nagios or something like that
<jhobbs> or serial over lan
<thebozz> :/ actually, I have no idea what I'm looking at. I haven't been involved in the deployment other than helping here and there. Is there anything I should look at in the logs to help me debug this?
<jhobbs> well /var/log/maas/maas.log and /var/log/maas/maas-django.log might be useful, if you can post them
<jhobbs> if the node is powered off right now, what state is it in in MAAS? Ready? Failed Commissioning?
<thebozz> Failed Commissioning. Let me do some filtering on those files, I'll try to grab anything that seems relevant.
<jhobbs> can you try commissioning again, since the power check is working?
<jhobbs> if that doesn't work, you should try powering on the node manually via IPMI using MAAS's credentials
<thebozz> My boss insists he thinks it has to do with every other node having iDRAC 7 while this one has iDRAC 6. Is that relevant at all?
<jhobbs> it could be
<thebozz> Here are the logs: http://pastebin.com/aTf05ajh => maas.log ; http://pastebin.com/aQEAn3MR => pserv.log ; maas-django.log didn't have any references to the relevant MAC address. Is there anything else I can use to filter?
<thebozz> About the iDRAC thing... how is it relevant? I don't really understand that.
<jhobbs> there was a bug at one point that affected r710
<jhobbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1287964
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1287964 in MAAS "MAAS incorrectly detects / sets-up BMC information on Dell PowerEdge servers" [High,Fix released]
<jhobbs> IPMI is quirky - different versions of it react different ways to the same commands sometimes
<jhobbs> just minor differences in how the protocol is implemented
<jhobbs> r710 doesn't look to be ubuntu certified for 14.04
<jhobbs> r720 is though
<thebozz> Huh. Then it's worth a shot to do it manually. Will MAAS be able to turn it on and off at will after comissioning?
<jhobbs> well that depends on why it's not working - if it's not working now, and nothing changes, i wouldn't expect it to change after commissioning
<jhobbs> oh, r710 is certified too, so it should be working
<thebozz> That only makes this even weirder :/
<jhobbs> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201404-14939/
<jhobbs> since it works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't, i would suspect either something else is talking to it via IPMI and using its sessions up, or maybe something at the network layer is bad - duplicate IP addresses maybe?
<jhobbs> or maybe the firmware on the bmc is out of date?
<thebozz> The cluster is on its own subnetwork, pretty much isolated ATM. So yeah, my guess would be network layer issues or firmware.
<designate> I am trying to bootstrap an environment using maas/juju (latest stable versions of both) but I'm getting the following error: "401 OK (Authorization Error: 'Expired timestamp: given 1417774874 and now 1417800053 has a greater difference than threshold 300')" despite the fact that I have configured an NTP server in MAAS that is reachable by all servers.
<designate> since images are now stored in the maas database, can anyone point me in the direction of modifying the ephemeral image?  I need to add an NTP server because of clock differences causing oauth errors.
#maas 2014-12-06
<X-Rob> so how long should 'Step 1/2: Region importing' take, as it seems to have hung and isn't doing anything. Shouldn't that be downloading to /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/?
#maas 2015-11-30
<mancubus> hi pp;
<mancubus> hi ppl
<roaksoax> 77/win 13
<mup> Bug #1521204 opened: MAAS does not log responses sent to nodes being provisioned <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521204>
<mup> Bug #1521290 opened: IPMI timeout option  <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521290>
<mup> Bug #1521376 opened: MAAS nodes should re-report the IP address they observe assigned to themselves at deployment time <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.8:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521376>
<mup> Bug #1521376 changed: MAAS nodes should re-report the IP address they observe assigned to themselves at deployment time <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.8:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521376>
<mup> Bug #1521376 opened: MAAS nodes should re-report the IP address they observe assigned to themselves at deployment time <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.8:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521376>
#maas 2015-12-01
<mup> Bug #1521618 opened: wrong subnet in DHCP answer when multiple networks are present <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521618>
<mup> Bug #1521618 changed: wrong subnet in DHCP answer when multiple networks are present <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521618>
<mup> Bug #1521618 opened: wrong subnet in DHCP answer when multiple networks are present <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521618>
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  I'm running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1412621 in different circmstances than when I originally reported it, and the consensus in that bug seems to be that it's a MAAS DNS resolution issue.  So my question is: when should I expect to be able to resolve DNS names via my MAAS server?
<blahdeblah> This is a home lab setup with a fresh install of MAAS in a VM, and I can commission & deploy nodes with MAAS just fine.
<blahdeblah> maas-dns is installed, and bind is running, but it doesn't respond for the name of my single MAAS physical node.
#maas 2015-12-02
<jmalcaraz> Hi, just question about the architecture of MaaS.
<jmalcaraz> In a "multi-cluster" scenario, the "MaaS Nodes" receive information from the "local PXE server"
<jmalcaraz> Then, as part of the "PXE Booting", they receive the kernel CMD line
<jmalcaraz> in this kerner CMD line, we can find the URL where the metadata source is being retrieved from the cloud-init
<jmalcaraz> My question is: Is there any way to configure this IP address per cluster controller?
<jmalcaraz> Notice that by default it is always the "Region Controller" IP
<jmalcaraz> however, it has an strong architectural implication -> Normal nodes should have access to the Region Controller using the same IP address indicated in the cluster controller
<jmalcaraz> Please, if you know a way to indicate two different IP addresses, it would be really welcome
<jmalcaraz> or ... maybe to "up" a second interface during the commissioning time
<jmalcaraz> thanks in advance
<mup> Bug #1521833 opened: Updating subnet name removes dns_server <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521833>
<Guest75321> Hello! Somebody can help me with a question about MAAS?
<deckard_1> Hello! Somebody can help me with a question about MAAS?
<mup> Bug #1521960 opened: Unecessary line over Cluster name text field title <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521960>
<mup> Bug #1521960 changed: Unecessary line over Cluster name text field title <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521960>
<mup> Bug #1521960 opened: Unecessary line over Cluster name text field title <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521960>
<matt_dupre> Hi: I'm having trouble getting an RHEL (7.2) image I can import into MAAS
<matt_dupre> I have iso's etc., but the maas-image-builder instructions only discuss CentOS other than claiming to support RHEL as well (https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/os-support.html#maas-image-builder).
<matt_dupre> Does anyone know where the instructions for RHEL live?
<mup> Bug #1522171 opened: UEFI nodes unsable to boot under maas direction during acquisition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522171>
<mup> Bug #1522171 changed: UEFI nodes unsable to boot under maas direction during acquisition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522171>
<mup> Bug #1522171 opened: UEFI nodes unsable to boot under maas direction during acquisition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522171>
#maas 2015-12-03
<mup> Bug #1522225 opened: Migration 0181 can fail on upgrade from 1.8 to 1.9 if disks across nodes have duplicate serial numbers <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.9:In Progress by blake-rouse> <MAAS trunk:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522225>
<mup> Bug #1522294 opened: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<CruX__> Hi everyone, I'm currently fooling around with maas and maas seems to have trouble generating the zone configuration file for bind9. The zone is visible but the discovered/commisioned/deployed machines do not end up there, so they're not resolvable via dns. I'm running maas 1.8.3 (stable) on a clean ubuntu 15.10, this issue occurs both with vms (bridged) and physical machines (5nics)
<CruX__> The log tells me, that it is updating the mentioned zone file when a new node is discovered, but the zone file stays "empty", ie there are no entries for the nodes in there
<roaksoax> cmagina: only deployed nodes will end up with a DNS zone
<roaksoax> errr
<roaksoax> cmagina: sorry
<roaksoax> CruX__:
<roaksoax> CruX__: ^^
<roaksoax> CruX__: nodes that are being commissioned will end up with DNS based on IP
<cmagina> roaksoax: np
<mup> Bug #1522294 changed: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<mup> Bug #1522294 opened: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<mup> Bug #1522294 changed: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<CruX__> roaksoax: okay, I guess I'll try again then. Thanks
<mup> Bug #1522294 opened: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<mup> Bug #1522294 changed: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<mup> Bug #1522294 opened: MAAS dhcp fails to parse leases written to /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.leases <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522294>
<mup> Bug #1522512 opened: Nodes in Ready state transitioning to Commissioning which are already powered on should be rebooted automatically <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522512>
#maas 2015-12-04
<nagyz> I'm seeing very strange behaviours
<nagyz> is any developer around or shall I open bugs?
<mup> Bug #1522790 opened: MAAS API needs to provide a way to discover which is the default space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522790>
<mup> Bug #1522790 changed: MAAS API needs to provide a way to discover which is the default space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522790>
<mup> Bug #1522790 opened: MAAS API needs to provide a way to discover which is the default space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522790>
<mup> Bug #1522790 changed: MAAS API needs to provide a way to discover which is the default space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522790>
<mup> Bug #1522790 opened: MAAS API needs to provide a way to discover which is the default space <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522790>
<Bofu2U> I'm having a hell of a time with trying to provision a chassis of 4 nodes, they keep hitting "task systemd-udevd:287 blocked for more than 120 seconds" :-/ Anyone have any ideas?
<nagyz> that suggests some IO not going through
<nagyz> are you sure all IO paths are clear?
<nagyz> I'll be back in around 40 mins or so
<Bofu2U> It should be, but I can troubleshoot whatever I need to
<Bofu2U> It's just a single SSD so it shouldn't be blocked at all :-/
<nagyz> so you have a node with a single ssd
<Bofu2U> correct - 8 of them to be specific, heh
<nagyz> and when you try to deploy(?) it gets blocked?
<nagyz> any chance that's a fattwin? :)
<Bofu2U> just trying discovery right now, tbh.
<nagyz> so the initial enrollment?
<Bofu2U> hehe, c6100 ;)
<Bofu2U> 2 of them
 * nagyz has fattwins. a lot. :)
 * Bofu2U thinks we should talk more about this
<nagyz> so you unpacked the node and then the empty node starts enrollment via PXE?
<Bofu2U> nah, I've been reformatting these things for a few weeks
<Bofu2U> so I know it works in general
<Bofu2U> foreman, openstack fuel, etc
<nagyz> sure, but I meant that now it's booting via PXE?
<Bofu2U> nah, I've done PXE over several other frameworks in general
<Bofu2U> the others sometimes have hang ups, but never static
<Bofu2U> always goes away after a reboot or two
<Bofu2U> this one won't
<nagyz> ok so explain what you mean by "discovery" then
<nagyz> for me that would be enrollment
<Bofu2U> Sorry - discovery as in the initial PXE boot where it loads the live image and takes inventory of the specs, IPMI creds, etc.
<Bofu2U> so it's not "assigned" or "provisioned" yet
<Donny2Brave> hi
<nagyz> ok, so first it's new (this is enrollment), then it's commissioning (this is when it discovers the hw)
<nagyz> so enrollment works fine but comissioning gets stuck?
<Bofu2U> enrollment is when it gets stuck, never makes it into the interface
<nagyz> ok so during enrollment there's a set of scripts that it runs
<Bofu2U> never finishes the enrollment process (apologies on the incorrect verbiage on my end)
<nagyz> 7 or 8 of them
<nagyz> I'm not a maas developer or anything, just a user myself as well
<nagyz> if it were me, I'd try running them separately to see where it gets stuck
<Bofu2U> yeah let me try watching the console as it goes through - maybe I'd be able to spot it in general
<Bofu2U> Also, it looks to be specific to the chassis
<Bofu2U> ... as weird as that sounds ...
<Bofu2U> R610s don't have a single problem
<Bofu2U> have a theory, testing it real quick
<Bofu2U> fingers crossed, heh.
<nagyz> let me know
<Bofu2U> should know in ~10 min
<Bofu2U> 10 minutes in "everything is failing horribly" time, obviously.
<Bofu2U> doesn't look like that was it - just wiped the drives to see if maybe the previous data was messing it up
<Bofu2U> nagyz: here's the only info I was able to really grab from it: http://screencast.com/t/JeqXcMYSl9EX
<nagyz> Bofu2U, maybe a stupid suggestion but would you try with the vivid kernel?
<mup> Bug #1522898 opened: "node-interface" API should just be "interface" - to allow devices to use it <juju> <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522898>
<mup> Bug #1522898 changed: "node-interface" API should just be "interface" - to allow devices to use it <juju> <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522898>
<mup> Bug #1522898 opened: "node-interface" API should just be "interface" - to allow devices to use it <juju> <networking> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522898>
<mup> Bug #1522910 opened: Install Trusty w/ EFI Secure Boot enabled fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522910>
<Bofu2U> nagyz maas doesn't let you use the vivid kernel for enrollment does it?
<roaksoax> Bofu2U: it does, but in 1.9
<Bofu2U> looks like I'm going to try upgrading to that then heh
<Bofu2U> I take it it's not at the point of being able to install through apt yet?
<Bofu2U> just got it, here goes nothing
<mup> Bug #1522910 changed: Install Trusty w/ EFI Secure Boot enabled fails <curtin:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522910>
<mup> Bug #1522910 opened: Install Trusty w/ EFI Secure Boot enabled fails <curtin:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522910>
<mup> Bug #1522910 changed: Install Trusty w/ EFI Secure Boot enabled fails <curtin:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522910>
<Bofu2U> nagyz sadly no go. Same deal. systemd_udevd:293 blocked for more than 120 sec.
<Bofu2U> though now I have a little more info at the top
<Bofu2U> udevadm settle - timeout of 120 seconds due to- crap scrolled off.
<mup> Bug #1522933 opened: Storage options should be applicable on a per-system or per-batch basisaa <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522933>
<mup> Bug #1319644 opened: maas with no arguments gives bad advice <cli> <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New for lborda> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319644>
<mup> Bug #1319644 changed: maas with no arguments gives bad advice <cli> <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New for lborda> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319644>
<mup> Bug #1319644 opened: maas with no arguments gives bad advice <cli> <MAAS:Triaged> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New for lborda> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319644>
<mup> Bug #1522965 opened: test_get_size_returns_correct_disk_size_for_raid_10 fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522965>
<mup> Bug #1522965 changed: test_get_size_returns_correct_disk_size_for_raid_10 fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522965>
<mup> Bug #1522965 opened: test_get_size_returns_correct_disk_size_for_raid_10 fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522965>
<mup> Bug #1522965 changed: test_get_size_returns_correct_disk_size_for_raid_10 fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522965>
<mup> Bug #1522965 opened: test_get_size_returns_correct_disk_size_for_raid_10 fails spuriously <tests> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522965>
<mup> Bug #1516170 changed: AMT power driver tests are slow <tests> <MAAS:Fix Released by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516170>
<PrincessZoey> Can someone help me with Interface updated.
<PrincessZoey> Error: Unable to connect to cluster 'Cluster master' (81f3cd33-ba8a-4df3-a752-6bab04608b4e); no connections available.
<PrincessZoey> It has the wrong IP and won't let me change it
<PrincessZoey> nevermind, fixed it
#maas 2015-12-05
<mup> Bug #1523091 opened: dhcp/dns inconsistency prevents enlistment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523091>
<mup> Bug #1523104 opened: [UI] Unable to deselect boot flag for an available disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523104>
<mup> Bug #1523104 changed: [UI] Unable to deselect boot flag for an available disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523104>
<mup> Bug #1523104 opened: [UI] Unable to deselect boot flag for an available disk <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523104>
<nagyz> Bofu2U, I'm using 1.9rc2 now as 1.8 lacks bonding which I need :)
<Bofu2U> nagyz: looks like you just told me which version I need then :P
<Bofu2U> nagyz also pretty sure the reason these are failing - keep saying can't find package like puppet so I think the network aspect isn't passing access to the apt for certain things, etc.
<nagyz> make sure that the IP they have is 1, reachable 2, has access to the maas server
<Bofu2U> yeah they do - they're on a 10.20 untagged
<Bofu2U> so it definitely works
<Bofu2U> and in the beginning I can see it do an apt-get install and it works with those packages
<Bofu2U> :|
<nagyz> unrelated thing: I have a NIC that comes up x1 on an x8 slot
<nagyz> any ideas what I could try?
<Bofu2U> hm
<nagyz> eth1: Chelsio T420-CR rev 2 1000/10GBASE-R SFP+ RNIC PCIe x1 5 GT/s MSI-X
<Bofu2U> does it show up after deploy?
<nagyz> yeah this is after deploy
<nagyz> it works but given it's x1, I only get ~4Gbit
<nagyz> well, it's ~4Gbit on a 2x10Gbit bonded link :)
<Bofu2U> ah yeah. hm
<Bofu2U> Nothing off hand sadly :(
<nagyz> tried changing kernels, didn't make a difference
<nagyz> and this is the same in all 3 machines I have
<nagyz> well, I have 3 machines with chelsio. the others with the intel nics work
<nagyz> I'll change it from UEFI to Legacy let's see if that makes a difference :)
<Bofu2U> good call
<Bofu2U> gah its not able to find IPMI on it. :|
<nagyz> well mine can't redeploy :)
<mup> Bug #1523104 changed: [UI] Unable to deselect boot flag for an available disk <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523104>
#maas 2015-12-06
<mup> Bug #1503300 changed: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 opened: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 changed: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 opened: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 changed: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<mup> Bug #1503300 opened: maas does not add nodes to bind <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503300>
<Bofu2U> nagyz know that feel. I just wish I could somehow get into this thing and troubleshoot the stupid package problems. Guess I'll try backdooring the eph images again
<Bofu2U> I just wish I could use the 12.04 commission image with 1.9 -- never had issues with that one
#maas 2016-12-05
<blahdeblah> jiffe: maas keeps a local cache of the Ubuntu cloud images
<blahdeblah> There's also a special image used just for the commissioning process, which comes from http://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v2/releases/
<jiffe> is there a way for me to build a single up machine and deploy that machine's content to other machines?
<blahdeblah> yes, you can upload your own images
<blahdeblah> but as I understand it, making that image work everywhere is your problem, not MAAS'
<blahdeblah> i.e. it handles the deployment part, but not necessarily the image creation part
<blahdeblah> Others more qualified than I probably should be consulted before taking my word on the above. :-)
<mup> Bug #1647009 changed: API/CLI returning non-json output <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647009>
<mup> Bug #1647315 opened: MAAS CLI outputs to stdout even when there is an error <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647315>
<mup> Bug #1637256 opened: MaaS might disrupt network connectivity by probing DHCP services <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637256>
<mup> Bug #1646847 opened: Multi interface issue while charm deployed on centos image <cloud-images:New> <juju:Incomplete> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646847>
<xplatform12> I am having an issue deploying centos 7 with maas 2.1.1. There is a bug report "1644229" which appears to be related to the issue I am having. Does anyone know the status of this issue?
<xplatform12> We are using Dell R710's, but the bug report is related to R610's, but appears to be the same issue reported with the R610's.
<kiko> bug 1644229
 * kiko pokes mup
<kiko> mup, bug 1644229
<mup> kiko: Bug #1644229: MAAS 2.1.1 - Curtin - Failed to deploy CentOS7 <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644229>
<kiko> xplatform12, are you getting a traceback? if so it would really help to include that in the bug report
<kiko> xplatform12, the thing I don't know is the answer to this:
<kiko> when a deployment fails, does the failure log get shipped back to MAAS?
<kiko> roaksoax or someone on the team should know this
<pmatulis> kiko, i suggest http://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/troubleshoot-faq ; see 'Node deployment fails'
<kiko> thanks pmatulis
#maas 2016-12-06
<mup> Bug #1647527 opened: error: builtins.KeyError: 'subarches' while attempting to sync images <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647527>
<mup> Bug #1647527 changed: error: builtins.KeyError: 'subarches' while attempting to sync images <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647527>
<mup> Bug #1647527 opened: error: builtins.KeyError: 'subarches' while attempting to sync images <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647527>
<compahis> Hi, anyone knows which power to use for HP proliant dl180 gen 6?
<compahis> power type
<mup> Bug #1645872 changed: Commissioning fails on NUCS previously loaded with coreos <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645872>
<mup> Bug #1645872 opened: Commissioning fails on NUCS previously loaded with coreos <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645872>
<mup> Bug #1645872 changed: Commissioning fails on NUCS previously loaded with coreos <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645872>
<zeestrat> Hey, is there a way to change the default DNS domain from .maas to something else?
<roaksoax> lamont: ^^
<lamont> zeestrat: from the command line: maas SESSION domain update 0 name=foo.com
<mup> Bug #1647703 opened: [UI 2.1] renaming domain does not update node summary page <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647703>
<zeestrat> Ah, OK. Anything to watch out for when changes the default domain? Figured there might a reason why it's not editable from the GUI.
<lamont> zeestrat: other than bug 1647703, I'm not awareof anything
<lamont> it was added to the API, but just didn't make the UI cutline
<zeestrat> lamont: Gotcha, thanks for the quick response! I can add a bug for adding it to the UI in the future if you want.
<lamont> wouldn't hurt
<mup> Bug #1647720 opened: Unable to rename domain in web ui <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647720>
<cmart> Hi folks. Is there a doc on configuring SSL support for the Web UI of the latest stable MAAS? I don't see this at all in the setup guide (http://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-gui)
<cmart> I do see this documented for MaaS 1.9 (https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.9/configure.html), but don't see it for 2.0+.
<mup> Bug #1441684 changed: Add test for SO_REUSEPORT and add warning log if kernel does not support it <tech-debt> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441684>
<rjbrenn> hey all - anyone have time to walk an utter noob through a /probably/ basic maas issue ?
<cmart> <--- also an utter noob, rjbrenn, whatcha got?
<rjbrenn> So I just installed 16.04 following the '
<rjbrenn> 'dumb and easy' instructions of apt-get install maas
<rjbrenn> and I've got it to the point where it will discover other nodes
<rjbrenn> and commission them, and I can start the install
<rjbrenn> but these are all UEFI servers
<rjbrenn> and at the end of the install, it looks like curtin does not create a uefi boot entry
<rjbrenn> so when the newly installed node starts up it ends up PXE booting from the rack controller again, and sits there at a grub prompt with a single 'Local' entry
<rjbrenn> I can manually force the node to boot from the installed EFI code if I hit F12 fast enough and make a new boot entry
<rjbrenn> installing Ubuntu from a disk normally also creates a boot entry
<rjbrenn> so - the question I have is what is maas/curtin supposed to do here ?
<cmart> I'm unsure -- but are you using the daily or the stable cloud images?
<cmart> `maas admin boot-sources read` should tell you, in the URL field
<rjbrenn> stable: 2.1.1+bzr5544-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<pmatulis> rjbrenn, can you kindly report your situation as a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<rjbrenn> sure
<pmatulis> cmart, and can you file one here? https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/maas-docs/issues/new
<cmart> certainly @pmautils
<pmatulis> thanks to both of you
<rjbrenn> you're welcome - but just for clarification - is a MAAS managed group of nodes supposed to always PXE boot from the rack controllers, or are they supposed to have local uefi boot entries on each node ?
<mup> Bug #1647827 opened: curtin Xenial install does not uefi boot  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647827>
<pmatulis> rjbrenn, i'm not a developer but i would think the node should not have any special requirements
<brendand> rjbrenn, i didn't see your message but there are minimal requirements for a maas node
<pmatulis> rjbrenn, brendand: yeah, i still have to review the storage docs so i missed this
<pmatulis> http://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-partitions
<pmatulis> "An EFI partition is required to be on the boot disk for UEFI."
<cmart> pmatulis, I'm not sure if it's just a documentation bug. I think MAAS should have a secure default behavior of web interface configured with HTTPS, at least with a self-signed certificate, and invite the user to provide their own certificate
<cmart> but I will start by filing my bug in maas-docs :)
<pmatulis> cmart, yeah. and thanks
<mup> Bug #1647863 opened: DHCP snippet at node level is not added to dhcpd.conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647863>
#maas 2016-12-07
<mup> Bug #1511883 changed: maas-cluster-controller fails to install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511883>
<mup> Bug #1515275 changed: Error creating a bond <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515275>
<mup> Bug #1621409 changed: [2.1] Saving network/node tags not desired interaction <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621409>
<mup> Bug #1511883 opened: maas-cluster-controller fails to install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511883>
<mup> Bug #1515275 opened: Error creating a bond <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515275>
<mup> Bug #1621409 opened: [2.1] Saving network/node tags not desired interaction <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621409>
<mup> Bug #1511883 changed: maas-cluster-controller fails to install <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511883>
<mup> Bug #1515275 changed: Error creating a bond <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515275>
<mup> Bug #1621409 changed: [2.1] Saving network/node tags not desired interaction <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621409>
<mup> Bug #1647981 opened: Purging maas-rack-controller crashes when removing authbind configuration <packaging> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647981>
<mup> Bug #1647981 changed: Purging maas-rack-controller crashes when removing authbind configuration <packaging> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647981>
<mup> Bug #1647981 opened: Purging maas-rack-controller crashes when removing authbind configuration <packaging> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647981>
<mup> Bug #1647981 changed: Purging maas-rack-controller crashes when removing authbind configuration <packaging> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647981>
<mup> Bug #1604962 opened: node set to "failed deployment" for no visible reason <cdo-qa-blocker> <conjure> <landscape> <oil> <curtin:Confirmed> <Landscape Server:Confirmed> <MAAS:In Progress> <MAAS 2.1:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:In Progress> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604962>
<serious_business> hello, I am having some problems deploying openstack with MAAS and Autopilot, details here ->
<serious_business> https://github.com/Ubuntu-Solutions-Engineering/openstack-installer/issues/1020
<brendand> serious_business, is that openpower? i.e. petitboot
<serious_business> yes
<serious_business> this happens on the final reboot, like I said curtain is fine, it seems to just not set the metadata that says the deployment was successful,
<serious_business> when I use IPMI I can log in tothe SOL console and it it is just sitting at the build root prompt
<brendand> serious_business, are you able to access the actual maas instance?
<serious_business> one  sec
<serious_business> I get can get into MAAS, are you talking about MAAS instance running on the node?
<mup> Bug #1648190 opened: IPMI problem with Tyan system (AST2400) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648190>
<serious_business> @brendand sorry I was in the lab, Yes I can log into the instance
<cmart> Does anyone have experience getting MaaS to configure a software RAID mirrored to two physical disks, and booting from same?
#maas 2016-12-08
<rgauny> anyone on?
<cmart> me. I probably won't be very helpful but you can try
<rgauny> have a proxy with http auth and im getting Invalid Url in the web ui when trying to set
<rgauny> trying to get this going in my lab at dell
<cmart> do you mean an Apache reverse proxy for the web UI, or a forward proxy for outbound traffic?
<rgauny> forwarding corp proxy.....trying to set like http://ServiceXXXXXXX:PXPXPXPXPX@proxy.us.xxx.com:80/
<rgauny> but says invalid url
<rgauny> seems it doesnt like the auth portion but that seems normal in corps
<rgauny> only way i can think of getting around is authenticating and forwarding through a squid
<rgauny> but that seems overkill lol
<cmart> yeah, never had to solve that problem, no corporate proxy server here
<rgauny> ahh :(
<rgauny> well thanks though!
<cmart> for testing purposes, from the MAAS server you could sshuttle to a machine that isn't behind the web proxy server
<cmart> if such a machine is available :)
<rgauny> nothing like that here....all locked down
<mup> Bug #1648293 opened: The inputbox should discard font settings <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648293>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1593991, 1603563, 1614404, 1636858
<hachi> Hi
<hachi> I need to provision MAAS nodes using Ansible like configuring disks, networks ...etc. Are there Python modules or plugins for this ?
<BlackDex> Hello there, how can i change the default swap-size on all machines when they are deployed?
<mup> Bug #1648456 opened: [2.1,2.2] cloud-init/curtin http status updates cause high CPU usage <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648456>
<mup> Bug #1648515 opened: [2.1, UI] Cloning of options under 'Other images' after implementing a new custom image source <docteam> <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648515>
<mup> Bug #1648528 opened: Trying to update a boot-source-selection when the image import is stopped returns '{'os': ['OS ubuntu with release xenial has no available images for download']} <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648528>
<BaDcHaD> hi, looking over MaaS and its licensing model.  For us we use only Centos and Windows (ick windows).  The licensing model says 5 or 10$ per node per month.  Is that just for windows?
<BaDcHaD> Or is that for all machines
<derekcat> Hey, does anyone know if there's a problem with running a maas-region-controller and a maas-rack-controller each in LXDs on the same host?
<mup> Bug #1648635 opened: Commissioning fails due to low ipmi wait_time <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648635>
#maas 2016-12-09
<mup> Bug #1648723 opened: [2.1] Discovery dashboard should allow adding devices with controller or device parents <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648723>
<mup> Bug #1648836 opened: Resource URI templates contains names that do not match up to rendered fields <api> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648836>
<mup> Bug #1648836 changed: Resource URI templates contains names that do not match up to rendered fields <api> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648836>
<mup> Bug #1648836 opened: Resource URI templates contains names that do not match up to rendered fields <api> <MAAS:In Progress by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648836>
<maas_derp> Hello, In maas, what is the defintiion of deployed? i see curtain finish and if I the node is powered up I can login to the instance, howver in the MAAS GUI the status stays at 'deploying' until it times out after 40 minutes. Why is it not successfully marked as  'deployed'?
<maas_derp> Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported. --2016-12-09 16:17:52--  http://9.70.207.171/MAAS/metadata/latest/by-id/node-c931ed08-bca6-11e6-8dc5-00137251080e/ Connecting to 9.70.207.171:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: unspecified [text/plain] Saving to: '/dev/null'       0K                                                         168K=0s  2016-12-09 16:17:52 (1
<evgind> hello all
<kiko> evgind, how are you doing
<kiko> how is your MAAS?
<mup> Bug #1648895 opened: maas-proxy subnet detection is broken, causing client connections to fail <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1648895>
<mwenning> Hi maas team, you used to be able to ssh into a comissioning node and run 'touch /tmp/block-poweroff' in order to keep the machine from powering down.   Did this get removed?
#maas 2016-12-10
<mup> Bug # changed: 1560789, 1576427, 1577838, 1590986, 1622786, 1624424, 1631595, 1631946
<hitz> hello maas
<hitz> anyone who could give me a hand?
<hitz> hello maas?
<pmatulis> just ask your question
#maas 2016-12-11
<Denyel> Not sure if anybody is on on Sunday, but I'm running out of ideas. I have a maas node booting bare metal Huawei boxes for commissioning, but commissioning fails.  The box boots, fails some metadata calls, and lands on the login screen
<Denyel> I managed to unsquash and squash the filesystem so I have root access to the node, but don't know where to start looking beyond the logs
<Denyel> The only errors are failed calls to get the instance-id 'http://10.20.59.1/latest/meta-data/instance-id'
<pmatulis> Denyel, what about logs on the MAAS side? /var/log/maas/{maas.log,rackd.log,regiond.log}
<pmatulis> what power type did you choose?
<Denyel> Thanks for responding. The power was IPMI and it seems to power the boxes okay. I've used both LAN_1_5 and LAN_2_0. The rackd.log shows some tftp requests: pxelinux.0 twice, ldlinux.cfg, pxelinux.cfg twice, kernel, and initrd. It also shows the status transition and power state change in the maas.log.
<Denyel> Power state changes from on to off, but it never tried to turn off again.
<Denyel> Is the only thing that runs the cloud-*** files?
<Denyel> I pasted the logs http://pastebin.com/tbzYB5K7
<Denyel> The only things I see are 'cc_final_message.py [WARNING]: Used fallback datasource' from the node and a single 'could not serialize access due to concurrent update' from the postgreSQL server on the maas server
<Denyel> I created a commissioning script '#!/bin/bash "root:password" | /usr/sbin/chpasswd' so I have access to the node.
<Denyel> cloud-init.log http://pastebin.com/wmY8qPd7  and cloud-init-output.log http://pastebin.com/WFQA9jYX
<Denyel> It looks like it finishes and the server never knows.
<Denyel> I think I figured it out but don't know how to fix it. I have MAAS running on a system with two IP addresses. The can only access one, but the node's resolv.conf shows the IP it cannot access. How do I change the IP address nodes use to communicate with the MAAS server
<Denyel> dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<Denyel>  
<Denyel> With the correct IP if somebody is looking through the #maas logs in the fiture
<DaToz_> hello can i have maas installed on 2 NICs one for management and one for PXE?
<Denyel> Yes.
<Denyel> That's how I did it. Just make sure that you configure the IP when installing with an IP you can hit from the nodes.
<Denyel> One more problem for me. Now that I am getting the system to commission, my deployment of CentOS is hanging at the 'boot" prompt from PCELINUX. Ant ideas?
#maas 2017-12-04
<sentinel_> anyone here willing to help a newbie
<sentinel_> ....
<sentinel_> hi catbus
<catbus> sentinel_: hi
<sentinel_> hey catbus how well do you know maas
<bdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1736022
<bdx> ^^^^^
<trdillon1> Hello. I can't commission some HPE BL460c G9s
<trdillon1> They all fail the lshw script with a segfault
<trdillon1> MAAS 2.2
<jgerardopine> Hi everybody, I have a question. When running maas <user> rack-controllers read there is a value for the following element: current_commissioning_result_id
<jgerardopine> I am trying to evaluate when the rack controlelr is ready (green arrow in status of the MAAS GUI rack-controllers tab) But there is no STATUS on the JSON output of the above command. I was wondering if current_commissioning_result_id tells you ehn when the rack controller is ready
<jgerardopine> and what would be the result id?
<jgerardopine> the reason I am asking is that I don't want to parse each service in the output to telll when my maas rack controller is ready
<trdillon1> Why would lshw segfault on a commission?
<trdillon1> lshw works fine when i keep the machine up and ssh into it
<trdillon1> My issue with lshw was related to the hard drive partitioning. I booted into rescure and wiped it out. Now the blades are commissioning fine.
<sathackr> can anyone help me understand how maas picks which drive to boot from PXE after commissioning? I have an environment where the drive MAAS is instructing the server to boot from is not the drive that the deployment process installed grub to.
<sathackr> and if there is a way to change it?
<sathackr> s/commissioning/deployment
#maas 2017-12-05
<mup> Bug #1704483 changed: IPMI fails to power up node on commision Ubuntu 16.04 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704483>
<mup> Bug #1709907 changed: Interface name with manually added colon causes invalid DNS FQDN <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709907>
<mup> Bug #1736379 opened: [2.3] All our customers have problems verifying that the same VLANs have been configured in MAAS and on the switch <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736379>
<mup> Bug #1736379 changed: [2.2] No way to verify that the same VLANs have been configured in MAAS and on the switch <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736379>
<ahasenack> hm, hi, I have maas 2.2.2 (just upgraded from 2.1) and in the images tab I see something odd
<ahasenack> bionic and artful are listed just like that, with their names only
<ahasenack> while the rest has the code and with "LTS" if that's the case
<ahasenack> maybe related to that, I cannot deploy nodes with bionic or artful. Just with the others that have the codes used instead of the names
<ahasenack> any ideas?
<ahasenack> roaksoax^
<ahasenack> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/17/1205/h_1512481454_7704426_933dd7a315.png
<ahasenack> node deploy: http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/17/1205/h_1512481569_5933111_e2848dd881.png
<ahasenack> ah, I updated distro-info-data, and now I see the codes instead of the names
<ahasenack> and now I can deploy 18.04
<ahasenack> interesting to know
<klj1218> looking for some help, new to maas, just installed 2.3.0~beta2. I can deploy ubuntu images, but deploying centos 7 fails. the install completes and reports "Installation finished. No error reported.", but when the system reboots and boots from local disk it doesn't find a bootable disk
<mup> Bug #1735952 changed: Sentry integration (traceback reporting) <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735952>
<klj1218> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gec92wgjx41c0od/deploy-centos-log.png?dl=0
<klj1218> https://www.dropbox.com/s/igm7c97zwp7btc4/rpviewer-2.png?dl=0
<mup> Bug #1730783 changed: maas 2.2 api returning malformed data <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730783>
#maas 2017-12-06
<mup> Bug #1736626 opened: [2.4] Cannot add device from dashboard <MAAS:Triaged by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736626>
<mup> Bug #1729127 changed: storage: No available machine matches constraints <juju:In Progress by ecjones> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729127>
<eriklonroth> Hello Channel! I'm looking for some kind of installation guide for MAAS to try out as a reference. Is there some well known source for this apart from the official documentation ?
<roaksoax> eriklonroth: what type of guide are you looking for ?
<roaksoax> https://pages.ubuntu.com/install-maas.html?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=MAAS_videos&
<mup> Bug #1711370 changed: MAAS installation from Ubuntu Server ISO failing after 08 Aug 2017 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711370>
<eriklonroth> I'm just looking ahead to avoid any obvious problems before I start =)
<mup> Bug #1736767 opened: Manual power won't survive commissioning/deploying <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736767>
<JH_> I guess it must have been reported already, but I couldn't find any channel logs. But the maas.io https certificate expired this morning.
<klj1218> looking for some help, new to maas, just installed 2.3.0~beta2. I can deploy ubuntu images, but deploying centos 7 fails. the install completes and reports "Installation finished. No error reported.", but when the system reboots and boots from local disk it doesn't find a bootable disk
<klj1218> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gec92wgjx41c0od/deploy-centos-log.png?dl=0
<klj1218> https://www.dropbox.com/s/igm7c97zwp7btc4/rpviewer-2.png?dl=0
<klj1218> my systems have 5 disks, 1 ssd and 4 nvme ... if I pull the 4 nvme, the centos install completes and reboots OK
<klj1218> ubuntu 17.10 install on the same hardware with all disks (5) present works just fine
<klj1218> trying to find help to debug
<andyshinn> the API for POST /api/2.0/machines/{system_id}/ op=deploy has a user_data field (i'm presuming, cloud-init would use this a config source if the user data has a #cloud-config header). is there a way to set user_data in the UI that i have missed? i didn't see any way to do this. i am playing with 2.2 (didn't see this as a feature in 2.3)
<roaksoax> andyshinn: no
<roaksoax> andyshinn: only available via the API
<roaksoax> klj1218: beta2?? you should upgrade to final and re-try
<roaksoax> klj1218: we can't support your if you still running beta2
<roaksoax> given that final has a lot of fixes
<klj1218> roaksoax: I installed MASS from 17.10 media, running apt update says "All packages are up to date."
<klj1218> roaksoax: where should I pull the updates from?
<klj1218> roaksoax: I'm guessing this will give me the latest 2.3
<klj1218> roaksoax: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas/stable
<andyshinn> would the MAAS team entertain a feature request to allow user data to be set in the UI at deploy or configuration time (similar to how you might do with AWS or GCP instances)?
<roaksoax> klj1218: yes, the ppa woyuld be good. 2.3 final should be landing in the ubuntu archives soon
<roaksoax> andyshinn: such feature request is something we have had discussed before, but not necessarily something that's a priority right now. Although, we do have it in mind
<klj1218> roaksoax: just updated the system and I'm currently re-running my test
<roaksoax> klj1218: sounds good, let me know how it goes
<roaksoax> klj1218: also, are you sure the BIOS is set to the correct disk for booting, that could be the issue as well
<roaksoax> klj1218: and there's an ongoing discussion over the mailing list
<andyshinn> ok, i didn't see it listed on launchpad bugs. could i create it so it could be followed? i understand it is a low priority / nice to have thing. but being able to track it so i know when / if status changes would be nice
<klj1218> roaksoax: oh I will :)
<klj1218> roaksoax: yup, the BIOS doesn't let me set the NVME disk for boot
<roaksoax> andyshinn: yeah for sure!
<klj1218> roaksoax: same failure as before
<klj1218> roaksoax: after the install, which the logs say finished with error, the system reboot from local disk and fails
<klj1218> roaksoax: this is the screenshot from the console
<klj1218> https://www.dropbox.com/s/igm7c97zwp7btc4/rpviewer-2.png?dl=0
<roaksoax> klj1218: that seems like the bios is trying to boot from a disk that does not have the bootloader on
<roaksoax> klj1218: /win 2
<roaksoax> err
<klj1218> roaksoax: yup I agree
<klj1218> roaksoax: how can I go about debugging to see what device it actually installed centos7 on
<roaksoax> klj1218: maas should tell you what device it was installed on, you can see the serial of the device
<klj1218> roaksoax: where can I see that?
<roaksoax> klj1218: in the UI or via the API on the storage section
<klj1218> roaksoax: ok, yup it installed to an nvme device
<klj1218> roaksoax: that wasn't the device originally selected in the UI for install ... it was choosing my sda device
<klj1218> roaksoax: but after the install it has switched it to the nvme0n1-part2... these devices are not bootable from the system BIOS
<klj1218> roaksoax: so deploying the ubuntu 17.10 image preserves my selection of the sda disk as boot
<klj1218> roaksoax: but choosing to deploy centos 7 for some reason is switching my boot device to the nvme0n1 device
#maas 2017-12-07
<mup> Bug #1736832 opened: support configuration of user data in the UI <feature> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736832>
<eriklonroth> I keep getting a message in my maas interface "ubuntu xenial is configured as the commissioning release but it is unavailable in the configured streams! Dismiss" how can I look into what this is about ?
<mup> Bug #1730493 changed: MAAS is dropped in grub menu when booting in UEFI mode, and Secure Boot not working  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730493>
<mup> Bug #1597460 changed: MAAS 1.9 should only download filetypes from a SimpleStream is can process <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597460>
<mup> Bug #1732703 opened: MAAS does not detect properly if Ubuntu is using upstart/systemd <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:In Progress by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732703>
<mup> Bug #1732703 changed: MAAS does not detect properly if Ubuntu is using upstart/systemd <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:In Progress by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732703>
<mup> Bug #1732703 opened: MAAS does not detect properly if Ubuntu is using upstart/systemd <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:In Progress by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732703>
<jaharkes> that was a big poop, not quite as solid as this morning (which is good because that was a marble) but I was able to wipe her bum and
<jaharkes> that was a big poop, not quite as solid as this morning (which is good because that was a marble) but I was able to wipe her bum and
<jaharkes> that was a big poop, not quite as solid as this morning (which is good because that was a marble) but I was able to wipe her bum and
<jaharkes> that's what happens when you bring your almost 3 year old to work and she starts messing with the keyboard, sigh
<klj1218> roaksoax: so the problem we had seems to be a know issue/limitation with booting centos in certain configs. I was able to force maas to use the sda device as the boot device, and not randomly pick a nvme device, by creating a "storage:" definition in the /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata_centos file to explicitly tell it to use "sda" as the boot device.
<klj1218> roaksoax: would you like me to file a bug report and provide any system details for? These are new Dell 14G R740xd servers with NVME drives and a single non-nvme scsi device
<klj1218> roaksoax: or is there an existing bug report I could get cc'd on?
<roaksoax> klj1218:/win 3
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> klj1218: yeah it is a known issue.
<roaksoax> klj1218: the support for centos storage atm is very experimental and not enabled
<roaksoax> hence maas picks the first disk it finds
<roaksoax> and the only way to work around it is via the preseed
<klj1218> roaksoax: ok, thx
<klj1218> roaksoax: in the preseed file ...there is syntax for "size:" under the partition, how can I tell it to use ALL the space?
<roaksoax> klj1218: have you tried not sending the size ?
<klj1218> roaksoax: no
<klj1218> roaksoax: so your suggesting in the partion definition, not to pass a size?
<roaksoax> klj1218: yeah, I can't recall if that would work as I dont often test that
<klj1218> roaksoax: i'll test it and report back
<klj1218> roaksoax: nope ... "An error occured handling 'sda-part1': ValueError - size must be specified for partition to be created"
<klj1218> roaksoax: "size must be specified for partition to be created"
<roaksoax> klj1218: what about not specifying it at all ?
<roaksoax> klj1218: http://curtin.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/config.html -> doesn';t specificallt show what to do with the size
<roaksoax> i remember doing it before but not off the top of my head
<klj1218> roaksoax: here's my config ... https://pastebin.com/f5qrFvrJ
<klj1218> roaksoax: any suggestions welcome
<klj1218> roaksoax: from the url you provided I don't see any info for "storage"
<roaksoax> klj1218: seems you would need the size:https://wiki.opnfv.org/display/joid/Deploying+Centos+with+MAAS
<klj1218> roaksoax: yes it would, btw that's the webpage I found with the workaround yesterday
<roaksoax> k
<klj1218> roaksoax: so is there already a bug report or enhancement request for this limitation? If so I like to track it
<roaksoax> klj1218: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1672414
#maas 2017-12-08
<[Kid]> is there a way to set static IP addresses on lxd containers that are deployed via a bundle config?
<[Kid]> is there a way to set static IP addresses on lxd containers that are deployed via a bundle config?
#maas 2017-12-09
<mup> Bug #1737346 opened: IPv4 and IPv6 spaces (v4 & v6 multi-homing): handling IPv4 and IPv6 subnets on the same VLAN <cpe-onsite> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737346>
<mup> Bug #1737348 opened: IPMI: Add support for custom port <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737348>
<mup> Bug #1737357 opened: [2.3.0] ovs bridge device recognition: "node <hostname> renamed interface eth0 to br0" <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737357>
#maas 2017-12-10
<mup> Bug #1737348 changed: IPMI: Add support for custom port <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737348>
<bdx> yo
<bdx> oops
<mup> Bug #1737428 opened: VRF support to solve routing problems associated with multi-homing <cpe-onsite> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737428>
<mup> Bug #1737428 changed: VRF support to solve routing problems associated with multi-homing <cpe-onsite> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737428>
<mup> Bug #1737428 opened: VRF support to solve routing problems associated with multi-homing <cpe-onsite> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737428>
<mup> Bug #1737436 opened: Partition table type is not selectable. MBR is forced for drives < 2TB in non-uefi systems. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737436>
